# Gunkata’s “S3” A3 2.0T Quattro K04 Build



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

*Gunkata’s A3 2.0T Quattro K04 Build*

Traded in my 2011 GTI that was going to need a clutch, and was going to have a K04 put on, for this 2011 S-Line, S-Tronic (DSG) - Purchased used w/ 9500 miles, on my birthday, 5/30/12. Decided I wanted S-Tronic and some nice AWD.

Here was the GTI: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5631321-GunKata-s-2011-Autobahn-GTI-Build-Thread


Back to the A3:

*Mods:*

APR K04 
Godspeed Intercooler
Billy Boat Catted and Resonated DP
HPA SHS Coilovers (KW V1's made to HPA's Specs) 
Carbonio Intake, Stage 1
Grille Chrome Wrap in gloss black, along with fog surrounds
Tint - 30% rear, 50% fronts 
Stoptech ST40 328mm BBK (black, slotted rotors) from the GTI
Stoptech Street rear pads
Milltek Resonated CBE
H&R Sways, 24mm front, 26mm rear, both set to soft. 
S2T Paddle Shifters – true replacements, not using adhesive
Euro spec LED outer tail lights

To Be done/under consideration:

n/a




Wheels / Tires:

17x8 TR Motorsports Gunmetal wheels for winter and track /Track tires are 235/45/17 RE-11’s - sold

18x8.5 VMR V708 Silver RS4 Reps – daily setup w/ Hankook V2 all seasons

Not pictured - new summer wheels, Neuspeed RSe12's 18x8 +45 in gunmetal, will be used with w/ Sumitomo HTRZ III’s in the summer months. 

Stock pics from the dealer listing: 










































First morning at home 5/31/12, sorry for some of the blurry photos - didn't realize my wife put on a different lens, a/k/a I am also not a good photographer.










































6/7/2012
Got pics tonight with the tinted windows, headlight reflectors, and third brake light, along with VMR's mounted. 


















































^ 4x4 mode in full effect... for now.

6/20/12 Grille vinyl wrapped with gloss black: 










Update 7/16/12
Pics on the HPA coils, debadged the rear, Audi centercaps put on the VMR's:


































VDO boost gauge with New South ( I think) column pod mount, bought from ECS. 


















big pic:











Coils - so far, VERY impressed, they were actually softer than stock with the 18"s on the way home, so I will do a full review probably tomorrow morning with a new thread on these, but damn I'm extremely surprised and impressed with them. As you can see, I did not go that low at all, about the height as DG springs on the GTI, plus they will still settle some more and we will get it back in the shop in about 2 weeks for alignment and any adjustments on the coils as needed. 

BB DP - with the resonator and cat its QUIET. You can barely tell its there, but it gets a tad raspy when stepping on it, nothing horrible at all - also very happy with this piece here as well and hopefully the power comes into

8/27/12 Here's updated pics of the HPA SHS (KW V1) coils and Stoptech BBK, rears slightly raised on the coils:


















10/1/2012 Autobahn Country Club - Pro pics came in from last track day, very happy with them:


















































































The GT3 never passed me through about 4 laps. The photographer told me she was impressed, lol.

11/17/12 - S2T paddles installed, silver anodized, flat back.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Looking good so far. It will look real nice with those wheels once you get it lowered  I'm also jealous that you can just slap a K04 on and call it a day, without having to upgrade injectors and fuel pump


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

I've been waiting for your 'Build' thead! Awesome!

You have a impressive list of modifications. I am really looking forward to your progress.

Mike


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Looking good so far. It will look real nice with those wheels once you get it lowered  I'm also jealous that you can just slap a K04 on and call it a day, without having to upgrade injectors and fuel pump


thanks. very much needing a drop, haha.. coils will arrive in a few weeks and I just ordered some Audi centercaps for the VMRs. ah, good point on the T(F)SI vs the FSI, that is a nice savings there. 



Turn8 said:


> I've been waiting for your 'Build' thead! Awesome!
> 
> You have a impressive list of modifications. I am really looking forward to your progress.
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike, thanks! yessir, if all goes to plan, coils and BBK will be on by the end of this month or so. I will also be painting the rear calipers black to match the stoptech bbk or if I can swing it, grab some black OEM Golf R calipers for the rear.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

nice I plan on putting a k04 on my quattro A3 as well :thumbup:

cant wait to see the progress of this build and see some true dyno numbers


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

RedLineRob said:


> nice I plan on putting a k04 on my quattro A3 as well :thumbup:
> 
> cant wait to see the progress of this build and see some true dyno numbers


nice on the K04! 

thanks, I may not dyno for some time, and remember, I am keeping stock intake and DP for now, so APR estimates 300hp approx, to the crank. AWD also has more powertrain loss. Most K04 GTI's in my area dyno around 300-310whp, so hard to say where this may end up, perhaps 260whp or so. And then down the line, I may add a dp, reflash it again, and see where that puts it.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

What octane gas do you guys have in Illinois?


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

DjSherif said:


> What octane gas do you guys have in Illinois?


93. And some stations carry 100.


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

GunKata said:


> 93. And some stations carry 100.


Awesome - super stoked on your build!

I'm in the same boat (2010 2.0T Q S-line) about a few weeks behind you.

I think I have the build figured out now:

APR Carbonio intate (installed last month)
APR flash (done last month)
Wheels: Enkei PF01 18 x 8 w/ Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta 225 / 18 /40 (installed last month)

Near future:
Bilstein PSS10 - aiming for about 38mm drop (about 15mm more than my S-line sits at - nothing too crazy)
Brembo GT-1 brakeset
New DP - with high flow cat (keeping stock cat-back)
Then K04 once above is done.

Hoping to have this all done over the next 6 - 8 weeks approximately.

Going to hold off on Sway bars and IC for now and see how it goes.

Keep us in the loop ion your build!


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

biff2bart said:


> Awesome - super stoked on your build!
> 
> I'm in the same boat (2010 2.0T Q S-line) about a few weeks behind you.
> 
> ...


good plans there^ :thumbup: I will most likely do the S3 FMIC no matter what, but will see about intake (personally, the carbonio is awesome, just dont know if I want to spend the money on it and in a way, would be nice to keep the car looking VERY stock to the dealers - even K04 is not very noticeable to them, from what I understand) 

LOVE the PF01's - youll have to put up pics for sure!

Was looking at the PSS10's, but decided to save about a G note and try these HPA's out.

Just scheduled my grille wrap for next saturday. i may ask them to do the fog surrounds too.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GunKata said:


> good plans there^ :thumbup: I will most likely do the S3 FMIC no matter what, but will see about intake (personally, the carbonio is awesome, just dont know if I want to spend the money on it and in a way, would be nice to keep the car looking VERY stock to the dealers - even K04 is not very noticeable to them, from what I understand)
> 
> LOVE the PF01's - youll have to put up pics for sure!
> 
> ...


If you get the new APR K04 kit that integrates the DV like on the K03, then it would really look stock unless they drove it :laugh:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

TBomb said:


> If you get the new APR K04 kit that integrates the DV like on the K03, then it would really look stock unless they drove it :laugh:


 that's the plan! and i will have to finally learn the APR lockout / map change stuff via the cruise control stalk, so i can return it to stock and lock it out when it goes to the dealer - maybe, lol. i never changed maps when i was stage 1 or 2 on the GTI - never needed to, but also had a very mod friendly dealer (who happened to sell APR stuff!!)


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

GunKata said:


> the carbonio is awesome, just dont know if I want to spend the money on it


I just bought the APR/Carbonio stage 1 & 2 intake.  However, it will be a couple/three weeks before I install it. I want to get my boost gauge installed first! 

I'm very interested in your KO4 installation. Are you doing it yourself or, are you having it installed? Either way, you gotta take some pictures of the components and how it all comes together. The KO4 mod may be something I'd consider in the future.

I'm also interested in more details (how much, where to buy, and what is involved with the installation) regarding the S3 FMIC.

Mike


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Turn8 said:


> I just bought the APR/Carbonio stage 1 & 2 intake. However, it will be a couple/three weeks before I install it. I want to get my boost gauge installed first!
> 
> I'm very interested in your KO4 installation. Are you doing it yourself or, are you having it installed? Either way, you gotta take some pictures of the components and how it all comes together. The KO4 mod may be something I'd consider in the future.
> 
> ...


I would never buy the stage 2 pipe again, personally. Bad fitment, and can leak oil - be real careful with the pvc stuff so you dont have a leak. 

which boost gauge and mount?

having my local shop do it - they are very good to me on prices, getting me in, etc. 

S3 - www.awetuning.com , www.ecstuning, etc. Install - plenty of DIY's i think on here, or definitely on MK6.com, since its essentially the same car, afaik.


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

GunKata said:


> I would never buy the stage 2 pipe again, personally. Bad fitment, and can leak oil - be real careful with the pvc stuff so you dont have a leak.
> 
> which boost gauge and mount?
> 
> ...


I read about the 'drooping' issue with the stage 2 pipe but, I thought that was fixed with the new bracket. Man, I'll be careful with the install. I couldn't resist not getting the stage 2... it looked too good. 

I bought the APR boost tap, column pod, and VDO boost gauge. I hope I have the time next week to install and take some pictures.

I'll have to research the S3 FMIC. I looks like it may be a good alternative to the APR intercooler.

Mike


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Turn8 said:


> I read about the 'drooping' issue with the stage 2 pipe but, I thought that was fixed with the new bracket. Man, I'll be careful with the install. I couldn't resist not getting the stage 2... it looked too good.
> 
> I bought the APR boost tap, column pod, and VDO boost gauge. I hope I have the time next week to install and take some pictures.
> 
> ...


Not even the dropping, just the seal and fitment is tough, and a major PITA to remove, but yes, it does look good  There is a new bracket tho from what I hear. 

Boost gauge - ah, I was looking at that! excited to see how it looks and fits and your impressions on it. 

S3 FMIC - yep, i mean, its paired with the K04 stock for the golf R and S3, so, it can't be too bad, and at a 1/3 of the price compared to APR, which is nice and all, but a lot of money just for a core. Eurojet's is like $750 or so I think and closer to the APR size and design. Unless you are street racing light to light or living in a SUPER high humidity area, I dont really know that the APR one is "needed".


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

I just bought an AWE vent boost gauge. Haven't installed it yet thou.


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

GunKata said:


> good plans there^ :thumbup: I will most likely do the S3 FMIC no matter what, but will see about intake (personally, the carbonio is awesome, just dont know if I want to spend the money on it and in a way, would be nice to keep the car looking VERY stock to the dealers - even K04 is not very noticeable to them, from what I understand)
> 
> LOVE the PF01's - youll have to put up pics for sure!
> 
> ...


Ha ha - just took my car in for servicing today, Carbonio and flash installed and all. I just didn't care at this point.

My new service manager was telling me that his wife's A3 had an ARP stage 2 setup, so it's nice that they get it  They even has a Stasis S4 in the dealership. 


Pics of my wheels:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4365312-Vancouver-mini-meet/page3

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...5-40-225-40-or-235-40&p=77436187#post77436187

Now just need a bit more drop!


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

DjSherif said:


> I just bought an AWE vent boost gauge. Haven't installed it yet thou.


nice. which vent do you think you will put it in?



biff2bart said:


> Ha ha - just took my car in for servicing today, Carbonio and flash installed and all. I just didn't care at this point.
> 
> My new service manager was telling me that his wife's A3 had an ARP stage 2 setup, so it's nice that they get it  They even has a Stasis S4 in the dealership.
> 
> ...


that's the BEST kind of service manager AND dealer - a Stasis one at that, nice! wheels look good, I am a fan of those.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

GunKata said:


> nice. which vent do you think you will put it in?


Driver side vent. I don't want to put it in the middle.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Also OP, did you smoke the reflectors yourself? What method did you use?


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

nice, are there a lot of chicagoland A3s? i'm in chicago.

i saw you put a lot of work into your GTI, are you transferring a lot of the parts over to the A3?


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

GunKata said:


> that's the BEST kind of service manager AND dealer - a Stasis one at that, nice! wheels look good, I am a fan of those.


It WAS made very clear that aftermarket mods could easily make warranty issues become "out of warranty" issues 

But, they at least get why customers have this kind of work done! That's an improvement over the previous dealer for sure!


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

DjSherif said:


> Driver side vent. I don't want to put it in the middle.


good call, probably where I'd put it. I'm still considering a steering wheel column one, just because I dont want to interrupt the air flow much. 



Fellow Gaucho said:


> Also OP, did you smoke the reflectors yourself? What method did you use?


I had my tinter do it with tint film. 



aznsap said:


> nice, are there a lot of chicagoland A3s? i'm in chicago.
> 
> i saw you put a lot of work into your GTI, are you transferring a lot of the parts over to the A3?


I have no clue, honestly, about the A3 guys here locally. Some A4's show up to our CVO/GTI meets though. Parts - the downpipe wouldn't, but many other things did/will. 



biff2bart said:


> It WAS made very clear that aftermarket mods could easily make warranty issues become "out of warranty" issues
> 
> But, they at least get why customers have this kind of work done! That's an improvement over the previous dealer for sure!


well, if the mods CAUSED the issues, sure - or could have, otherwise NO. I'd tell that dealer where to stick it and go to another one, if not also calling AOA. There are laws in place about the warranty issues with mods, etc. Your warranty cannot get voided.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Looking at ordering the S3 FMIC tomorrow from AWE, and possibly a rear sway bar - we'll see, but definitely the intercooler, and then my friend who is a VW tech, will help me with the install of that and getting the stoptech's on the car as well. (also, will need to paint the rear calipers black to match the bbk, with some G2 caliper paint, same that I used on my GTI). 

With the coils coming in the coming weeks, everything should be looking and running quite good about a month out from now and will update with pics at that time. 

K04 is Tuesday tho :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

No s3 body kit????


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

GunKata said:


> Looking at ordering the S3 FMIC tomorrow from AWE, and possibly a rear sway bar - we'll see, but definitely the intercooler, and then my friend who is a VW tech, will help me with the install of that and getting the stoptech's on the car as well. (also, will need to paint the rear calipers black to match the bbk, with some G2 caliper paint, same that I used on my GTI).
> 
> With the coils coming in the coming weeks, everything should be looking and running quite good about a month out from now and will update with pics at that time.
> 
> K04 is Tuesday tho :thumbup::laugh:


 Any reason you don't just order the S3 IC from a parts vendor for a fraction of the cost?


----------



## dave81 (Jul 11, 2008)

nice one! subscribed


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

tp. said:


> No s3 body kit????


 nope, probably not, unless i get really bored and have extra cash, lol. 



crew219 said:


> Any reason you don't just order the S3 IC from a parts vendor for a fraction of the cost?


 $288 from AWE for just the IC (no hoses) , where do you see it cheaper?  



dave81 said:


> nice one! subscribed


 thanks :thumbup: 




K04 is on the car and being flashed today - ECU has to be pulled. Will post up impressions later for sure.


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

GunKata said:


> K04 is on the car and being flashed today - ECU has to be pulled. Will post up impressions later for sure.


 Nice! I'm looking forward to your review! 

Mike


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVzHuMG388g&feature=youtu.be 




^ pretty much sums it up (the spot on my head is a birthmark, btw). I was able to punch it later in 3rd gear around 3-4k rpms and HOLY **** was it just super fast and pulls VERY hard. It reminds me of a smoother Stage 2 STI, if not also faster of course (most likely). Car is still pretty quiet, yet the turbo is louder and does make "monster" sounds here and there.. low noises, etc, haha. Having the S-Tronic really puts the icing on the cake for speed here and keeping the revs up. 

Overall, this was definitely worth it. And I also feel fine leaving the stock dp, and adding the S3 FMIC. Today it was almost 90 degrees out and fairly humid, did some more pulls after this and it all seemed good. There is some slight lag below 3k now, but once it hits, it pulls like a freight train and keeps on going. Instant power on tap. When I shift, the needle barely falls, so power just keeps on going from about 3500rpms (a sweet spot) and the thing just rips to red line. 

I wasn't sure if this mod would truly be worth it - but it most definitely is My wife has no idea, and I think she's wondering why I'm in such a good mood


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

now i want 2012 A3 quattro and k04 it with s3 body kit


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

GunKata said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVzHuMG388g&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ^ pretty much sums it up (the spot on my head is a birthmark, btw). I was able to punch it later in 3rd gear around 3-4k rpms and HOLY **** was it just super fast and pulls VERY hard. It reminds me of a smoother Stage 2 STI, if not also faster of course (most likely). Car is still pretty quiet, yet the turbo is louder and does make "monster" sounds here and there.. low noises, etc, haha. Having the S-Tronic really puts the icing on the cake for speed here and keeping the revs up.
> 
> ...


 Awesome! 

I can't view the video since I'm at work, but, I'll check it out when I'm at home. Since I used to own and track an '05 STi I can understand the power delivery and the acceleration that you are referring to. Man, I'm jealous! 

Mike


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

trading in my 06 this weekend now. 2011 quattro here i come


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Got my grille vinyl wrapped with gloss black, $80:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

GunKata said:


> Got my grille vinyl wrapped with gloss black, $80:


 looking good. may i suggest getting rid of the chrome fog surrounds. it's better to keep it oem i.e. black edition instead of a hybrid


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

yeah, I will probably paint them black at some point. Focus right now is BBK and fmic, then dyno tune to decide if I want to get a DP and change up the ECU flash or leave as-is.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Unless you are going to seriously track it, just save your money and forget the BBK. It ends up just for show and a lot of blow to your wallet. just my 0.02


----------



## easthk (Oct 10, 2004)

nice setup- I have similar plans to do a K04 on a 2010 A3 quattro. After driving on for a bit, are you considering a downpipe and bigger IC? AWE and Milltek seem to be only DP suppliers with high quality HJS cats, so that's what I'm leaning towards. Also curious if an OEM S3 downpipe/cat could be obtained, but I'm not sure if any real gains could be had over an AWE or Milltek DP- guessing not.


----------



## easthk (Oct 10, 2004)

check out plastidip for an easy way to black out chrome pieces. I just tested it out on my white b-pillars and the stuff works good. 

http://www.dipyourcar.com/


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Why no aftermarket downpipe? It seems like you would be giving up a lot of performance potential by keeping the stock one on there. That thing is pretty restrictive.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

tcardio said:


> Unless you are going to seriously track it, just save your money and forget the BBK. It ends up just for show and a lot of blow to your wallet. just my 0.02


 Its off my GTI that was traded in for the A3, and I do track  



easthk said:


> nice setup- I have similar plans to do a K04 on a 2010 A3 quattro. After driving on for a bit, are you considering a downpipe and bigger IC? AWE and Milltek seem to be only DP suppliers with high quality HJS cats, so that's what I'm leaning towards. Also curious if an OEM S3 downpipe/cat could be obtained, but I'm not sure if any real gains could be had over an AWE or Milltek DP- guessing not.


 S3 FMIC is on the way. Dp - may do billy boat or look into AWE more as thats what I had on my GTI - do they have one for the quattro? 



easthk said:


> check out plastidip for an easy way to black out chrome pieces. I just tested it out on my white b-pillars and the stuff works good.
> 
> http://www.dipyourcar.com/


 I may try that - I do have some plastidip. 



TBomb said:


> Why no aftermarket downpipe? It seems like you would be giving up a lot of performance potential by keeping the stock one on there. That thing is pretty restrictive.


 Didnt have time honestly. The kit was already paid for and I was trading in the GTI (was going to put the K04 and a new clutch in it, but decided I was done with manual for this area), so thats why it went on with the stock dp for now will look to upgrade later.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

where do most people buy their A3 performance parts? where is a good place to buy Milltek?


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Did you do this yourself? What product did you use? 



GunKata said:


> Got my grille vinyl wrapped with gloss black, $80:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Subaruski1 said:


> Did you do this yourself? What product did you use?


 its vinyl, paid a shop to do it - unknown what the brand of vinyl is.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

AWE does not make a DP for Quattro. 

With the Golf R now on the market the number of DP available have gone up a lot! APR, HPA, 42 DD are the new ones. The old ones are BillyBoat, ATP, Miltek, Supersprint.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

DjSherif said:


> AWE does not make a DP for Quattro.
> 
> With the Golf R now on the market the number of DP available have gone up a lot! APR, HPA, 42 DD are the new ones. The old ones are BillyBoat, ATP, Miltek, Supersprint.


 APR says the Golf R one doesnt fit our cars? I am mostly looking at the BB, saw the ATP at ECS, can't find the quattro specific Milltek. I will check HPA again, 42DD did not have a quattro specific one either, iirc.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

So it is no problem to run K04 with stock Cat on fwd right??


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

tp. said:


> So it is no problem to run K04 with stock Cat on fwd right??


 Nope S3 while AWD still has cats. Big performance gain from a DP though.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

ok good. I dont wanna keep swapping dp when need to get car smogged in CA.. i wnna keep as stock as possible with K04. But still need the fuel pump if i still using stock dp?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

GunKata said:


> APR says the Golf R one doesnt fit our cars? I am mostly looking at the BB, saw the ATP at ECS, can't find the quattro specific Milltek. I will check HPA again, 42DD did not have a quattro specific one either, iirc.


 APR's Facebook says they have a DP for quattro. Not exactly sure if it is the same one as FWD though.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

A Golf R DP will fit our cars, and it is a different unit to the FWD version.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

tp. said:


> ok good. I dont wanna keep swapping dp when need to get car smogged in CA.. i wnna keep as stock as possible with K04. But still need the fuel pump if i still using stock dp?


 no need to do the fuel pump if you have a TSI. 



Fellow Gaucho said:


> APR's Facebook says they have a DP for quattro. Not exactly sure if it is the same one as FWD though.


 Link? their site says FWD only and Arin told me the R wont work. 



DjSherif said:


> A Golf R DP will fit our cars, and it is a different unit to the FWD version.


 ^ confirmation? RAI's doesn't, APR tells me their's does not either.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

I believe that the APR 3" Downpipe for the TSI models are the same for both FWD & Quattro.. Running a K04 wtih a stock DP might warm up that CAT a bit.. On my TSI with Stock K03 Turbo, Stock DP, Custom Exhaust & Forge Twin Take, My CAT gets hot as Fudge.. LOL


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Pics on the HPA coils, debadged the rear, Audi centercaps put on the VMR's:


































VDO boost gauge with New South ( I think) column pod mount, bought from ECS. Need to see what it looks like at night, but kinda not impressed at the moment. But hey, anything to save my vents:


















big pic:











The ECU will need to learn for a bit before I can fully report back on if the dp and different file/tune really make that big of a difference. One of the only cons of living 5mins away from your tuner. 

Coils - so far, VERY impressed, they were actually softer than stock with the 18"s on the way home, so I will do a full review probably tomorrow morning with a new thread on these, but damn I'm extremely surprised and impressed with them. As you can see, I did not go that low at all, about the height as DG springs on the GTI, plus they will still settle some more and we will get it back in the shop in about 2 weeks for alignment and any adjustments on the coils as needed. 

BB DP - with the resonator and cat its QUIET. You can barely tell its there, but it gets a tad raspy when stepping on it, nothing horrible at all - also very happy with this piece here as well and hopefully the power comes into play more tomorrow with the ECU learning. 

Dyno day coming up on 8/4 with a bunch of other locals, so that will be interesting to see how it fares there and pretty much after the S2T paddle replacements come out and I get the Stoptechs back on, this car is "done" for all intents and purposes. Too much money spent, lol.. have the baby going into daycare soon too...  But glad I got the car essentially where I wanted it under 2mos :laugh:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Thing is looking great man! Thanks for the detailed update. :thumbup:


----------



## aspw (May 15, 2003)

OP: so I sent my dad in to look at this very car on Tuesday and on Saturday I drove up from STL to Chitown to purchase this car, got there are 3pm, and they told me they sold the car at 11am that morning...

Guess I now know who bought that car!!


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Thing is looking great man! Thanks for the detailed update. :thumbup:


:thumbup:



aspw said:


> OP: so I sent my dad in to look at this very car on Tuesday and on Saturday I drove up from STL to Chitown to purchase this car, got there are 3pm, and they told me they sold the car at 11am that morning...
> 
> Guess I now know who bought that car!!


oh wow, I bought it on a wednesday I believe, but did put money down ahead of time to hold it, as I wanted Lava Grey over the 2 other black ones they had - is that what you ended up doing? better deals on those anyway, lol..


----------



## aspw (May 15, 2003)

GunKata said:


> oh wow, I bought it on a wednesday I believe, but did put money down ahead of time to hold it, as I wanted Lava Grey over the 2 other black ones they had - is that what you ended up doing? better deals on those anyway, lol..


I did end up with one of the two remaining black ones. Man I really wanted the lava grey but I think it ended up in better hands than mine  Nice mod list you got there!


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

Looking good!

That boost gauge looks familiar... 

Mike


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

aspw said:


> I did end up with one of the two remaining black ones. Man I really wanted the lava grey but I think it ended up in better hands than mine  Nice mod list you got there!


that's crazy - those were definitely better priced with only a tad more mileage, so good pick-up there :beer:




Turn8 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> That boost gauge looks familiar...
> 
> Mike


Thanks, Mike :thumbup: Just need to replace the shotty regular bulb that came with it with an LED, it looks like a '85 Mustang gauge at night


----------



## tkulchaw (Jul 18, 2012)

What shop do you use near lombard?

I recently accepted a new job and i'm currently in Atlanta training. Once I'm all trained up I'll be relocating to work in Lombard IL in November :thumbup:

I've got some other things on my plate right now but i've been drooling on A3's for a while now. Hoping to pull the trigger on a 09' 2.0T in a year or so

Car looks great man


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

tkulchaw said:


> What shop do you use near lombard?
> 
> I recently accepted a new job and i'm currently in Atlanta training. Once I'm all trained up I'll be relocating to work in Lombard IL in November :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thank you. GRD/Genesis Racing and Development, is right down the road in Villa Park, IL and they are lookign to move sometime in the near future, but not too far from here.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Gunkata, I know this isn't a big concern when getting a ko4, but I'm curious. What kind of mileage are you getting? Assuming you have gone through a tank without mashing the pedal :laugh:


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Running around town you are probably looking at about 20 if you are not getting on it to much. I have 42K on the car.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Gunkata, I know this isn't a big concern when getting a ko4, but I'm curious. What kind of mileage are you getting? Assuming you have gone through a tank without mashing the pedal :laugh:


ive just recently been toning it down a bit, but yeah, the mileage is somewhere around 20-23 mpg as below, usually if trying to keep it in D mode, there is barely any boost on tap, but going into M or S and getting on it will drink fuel quickly. That's said, even with the gettign on it , Ive been doing about 300miles to the tank. 



DjSherif said:


> Running around town you are probably looking at about 20 if you are not getting on it to much. *I have 42K on the car*.


with ko4? nice. any issues at all? just plugs and coil packs changed up or?


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

GunKata said:


> ive just recently been toning it down a bit, but yeah, the mileage is somewhere around 20-23 mpg as below, usually if trying to keep it in D mode, there is barely any boost on tap, but going into M or S and getting on it will drink fuel quickly. That's said, even with the gettign on it , Ive been doing about 300miles to the tank.



Wow 300 miles a tank!! I only get that when I'm on a road trip and just cruising on the freeway.




GunKata said:


> with ko4? nice. any issues at all? just plugs and coil packs changed up or?


I have 17K with the kit on and yes plugs and coil packs


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

That is one beautiful A3!


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's some pics of the car from a dealer meet this weekend:


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

^^^
What's next...? 

Mike


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

GunKata said:


> Here's some pics of the car from a dealer meet this weekend:


Is that a rabbit with xenon lamps and a gti bumper? I am thinking so since it doesn't have the gti grill...

Otherwise, your car is looking stealth and fast! :thumbup:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Turn8 said:


> ^^^
> What's next...?
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike, thanks. Just have to get the Stoptech's on, possibly this weekend, and then im pretty much "done" I think :laugh: , besides S2T paddles when they come out and perhaps an S3 steering wheel down the line, but I dont know. Dyno'ing next weekend as well. 



Fellow Gaucho said:


> Is that a rabbit with xenon lamps and a gti bumper? I am thinking so since it doesn't have the gti grill...
> 
> Otherwise, your car is looking stealth and fast! :thumbup:


Thanks! That car is a GTI with a Golf grille - I had a Golf R Grille (basically the same thing, see below) on my GTI as well. It's actually pretty common in that scene.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh gotcha, it does look pretty clean with the golf grill. I didn't realize that was common.


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

GunKata said:


> Hey Mike, thanks. Just have to get the Stoptech's on, possibly this weekend, and then im pretty much "done" I think :laugh: , besides S2T paddles when they come out and perhaps an S3 steering wheel down the line, but I dont know. Dyno'ing next weekend as well.


Nice! 

Yep, waiting for the S2T paddles too.

I'm really looking forward to your dyno results. How much boost are you running with the K04?

Mike


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GunKata said:


> That car is a GTI with a Golf grille - I had a Golf R Grille (basically the same thing, see below) on my GTI as well. It's actually pretty common in that scene.


I actually thought that was a Golf R at first glance :thumbup:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Turn8 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Yep, waiting for the S2T paddles too.
> 
> ...


I think it peaks around 23lbs or so. 



TBomb said:


> I actually thought that was a Golf R at first glance :thumbup:


:thumbup: I did the grille and the black mirror covers to kind of get the R "look".


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

I releveled the xenons last night with just vagcom - so far, so good, but will have to see how they are night. I thought they were kinda high when at OEM ride height, so should be interesting to see how they are with the car lowered. 

Also did the DRL "stays on when turn signal flashing" tweak. None of the door or window convenience options worked though, so i may have to look into those and try again later. 

Will still need to raise the rear a tad and/or mess with the fender liners soon and have the car aligned.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GunKata said:


> I releveled the xenons last night with just vagcom - so far, so good, but will have to see how they are night. I thought they were kinda high when at OEM ride height, so should be interesting to see how they are with the car lowered.
> 
> Also did the DRL "stays on when turn signal flashing" tweak. None of the door or window convenience options worked though, so i may have to look into those and try again later.
> 
> Will still need to raise the rear a tad and/or mess with the fender liners soon and have the car aligned.


 Not 100% sure on the newer cars, but I believe some of the door/window convenience tweaks are just "activated" in VCDS, then you have to go into the DIS menu and actually "enable" them, if that makes sense.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Not 100% sure on the newer cars, but I believe some of the door/window convenience tweaks are just "activated" in VCDS, then you have to go into the DIS menu and actually "enable" them, if that makes sense.


 
:thumbup: you were right! I was able to activate them in the DIS this afternoon after work - SWEET.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Stoptech's finally got on the car on sunday and I'm very glad to have them back in use. 

Dyno day is this saturday - will post up numbers early next week.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

GunKata said:


> Stoptech's finally got on the car on sunday and I'm very glad to have them back in use.
> 
> Dyno day is this saturday - will post up numbers early next week.


 opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

GunKata said:


> Dyno day is this saturday - will post up numbers early next week.


 What octane gas do you have in Illinois, 91 or 93?


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

93... some have 100


----------



## BahnFIRE (Nov 9, 2001)

*update???*

Results from dyno day????opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

^ What he said +1 :beer:


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

^^^^


Mike


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's updated pics of the HPA SHS (KW V1) coils and Stoptech BBK, rears slightly raised on the coils:



















Dyno Day: 251AWHP / 265AWTQ, which compared to a K04 GTI on the same dyno that ran 300whp/310wtq, that's down about 49whp / 45wtq, respectfully. More than I'd want to lose to the AWD system, but still not too bad. And a APR Golf R Stage 1 (everything else stock) ran somewhere around 257awhp/283wtq, which is probably more disappointing than the GTI comparison, lol. But car is still very fast and strong. Unfortunately, I did not do a baseline on this dyno, so its hard to say, but the AWD definitely robs more power than I expected.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

GunKata said:


> Dyno Day: 251AWHP / 265AWTQ, which compared to a K04 GTI on the same dyno that ran 300whp/310wtq, that's down about 49whp / 45wtq, respectfully. More than I'd want to lose to the AWD system, but still not too bad. And a APR Golf R Stage 1 (everything else stock) ran somewhere around 257awhp/283wtq, which is probably more disappointing than the GTI comparison, lol. But car is still very fast and strong. Unfortunately, I did not do a baseline on this dyno, so its hard to say, but the AWD definitely robs more power than I expected.


That seems low for having a new DP. So did you just slap the dp on and go? Or did you have apr reprogram the chip?


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

It was reflashed, yes and yeah, definitely not the numbers I was hoping for/expecting, but the car still feels great and is very quick with the AWD and DSG factors added in. The tuner told me that both the DSG and AWD also are whats bringing the power levels down, compared to FWD and a MT trans.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

You should re-dyno with the Haldex module disconnected.

Dave


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

crew219 said:


> You should re-dyno with the Haldex module disconnected.
> 
> Dave


Agreed.
However, if the car feels good, then, it is good! :beer: 

Your car looks great!

Mike


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

crew219 said:


> You should re-dyno with the Haldex module disconnected.
> 
> Dave


I will have to try that. Would it just send all power to the front wheels then or?



Turn8 said:


> Agreed.
> However, if the car feels good, then, it is good! :beer:
> 
> Your car looks great!
> ...


Thanks, Mike :thumbup::beer:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

GunKata said:


> I will have to try that. Would it just send all power to the front wheels then or?


Yes, all the power to the front wheels. 

Dave


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GunKata said:


> The tuner told me that both the DSG and AWD also are whats bringing the power levels down, compared to FWD and a MT trans.


The AWD part, sure, but the DSG part I am not so sure about. The DSG, as you know, is not a slushbox automatic transmission. I doubt that it robs any more power than a regular MT. I would also be interested in seeing how you dyno with the Haldex disconnected. :thumbup:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

crew219 said:


> Yes, all the power to the front wheels.
> 
> Dave


got it, thanks. 



TBomb said:


> The AWD part, sure, but the DSG part I am not so sure about. The DSG, as you know, is not a slushbox automatic transmission. I doubt that it robs any more power than a regular MT. I would also be interested in seeing how you dyno with the Haldex disconnected. :thumbup:


The tuner has a lot of experience with VAG cars and had no reason to really make it up - he didn't sell me the K04 (does AWE/GIAC only) and had nothing to lose or gain. He said he's seen it several times before, that the MT seems to somehow do a tad bit better at putting down power compared to the DSG and that it combined with the AWD could have made for perhaps up 28% drivetrain loss on the Mustang (low ass dyno to begin with) dyno.


----------



## easthk (Oct 10, 2004)

How are the stoptechs working out on the A3? Did you end up using the same 2pc rotors off the gti (can't tell from pictures)? any clearence issues with wheels- size/offset? 

After a couple track days on stock brakes, which worked well enough, I'm searching for a reasonable BBK that won't be overkill for daily driving. Although first up may be the Haldex competition controller and HPA DSG flash.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

GunKata said:


> Here's some pics of the car from a dealer meet this weekend:


how did you get rid of the amber part of your headlight? Did you tint it?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

DjSherif said:


> how did you get rid of the amber part of your headlight? Did you tint it?


Looks like Lamin-X tint to me.


----------



## Buddha09 (May 9, 2004)

To the OP:

So the K04 GTI ran a 300whp run eh? Sound's good!

I'm very shocked that an awhp on your run was drastically lower in comparison. Is it the same setup at the K04'ed GTI?

Cheers. :beer:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Awesome build up Gunkata! I was wondering if you can help me out with some vag com tweaks?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

DjSherif said:


> how did you get rid of the amber part of your headlight? Did you tint it?


I remember asking him this question somewhere, he said it was the tint like TBomb said.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

easthk said:


> How are the stoptechs working out on the A3? Did you end up using the same 2pc rotors off the gti (can't tell from pictures)? any clearence issues with wheels- size/offset?
> 
> After a couple track days on stock brakes, which worked well enough, I'm searching for a reasonable BBK that won't be overkill for daily driving. Although first up may be the Haldex competition controller and HPA DSG flash.


Same exact stoptech kit, as it works on both cars (same car, really). No clearance issues whatsoever, as the VMR's are 18x8.5 +45, plenty of space. 

Personally, I'd much rather get a BBK over a DSG flash and haldex controller. I am looking into DSG flashes from Unitronic and GIAC at this time. 



TBomb said:


> Looks like Lamin-X tint to me.


Yes, it was just regular tint film I believe. My tinter applied it. 



Buddha09 said:


> To the OP:
> 
> So the K04 GTI ran a 300whp run eh? Sound's good!
> 
> ...


Yeah, apparently the AWD really does take a lot of power out of the equation. 



SoSoA3 said:


> Awesome build up Gunkata! I was wondering if you can help me out with some vag com tweaks?


Got your PM, I'll have to dig up the info and let you know. It's on here and via google searches, as its the same for most GTI's and A3's, etc. 



Fellow Gaucho said:


> I remember asking him this question somewhere, he said it was the tint like TBomb said.


yep, it was definitely already asked, lol. 

Here's two pics from a track day over the weekend at Grattan Raceway in MI. My grille wrap was removed as some dbag backed into me earlier that afternoon, so that will be replaced and I'll be having the fog surrounds wrapped this time too to so the front end will be mostly blacked out sans the Quattro and Audi rings badges. 


















Here's what the S2T paddles will look like down the line when they get delivered in another month or so, with the silver clear anodized finish added as well 

(#failedfamirypurchaseduetoguysbeingdouchenozzlesonherebutendedupdoingitwithMK6GTIguysinsteadsocoolstorybro):










Flat backing and the clear anodized finish should match the interior in the A3 pretty well.


----------



## zcspec (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for inspiring me. :thumbup:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

How'd it feel on the track?

Might be fun to get haldex controller first and track again in race mode :thumbup:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

zcspec said:


> Thanks for inspiring me. :thumbup:


:thumbup:



Fellow Gaucho said:


> How'd it feel on the track?
> 
> Might be fun to get haldex controller first and track again in race mode :thumbup:


It was a lot of fun. The K04 combined with DSG is quite awesome. I may want to add some sways down the line though. Haldex - we'll see, its definitely something on the long list, haha.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

GunKata said:


> It was a lot of fun. The K04 combined with DSG is quite awesome. I may want to add some sways down the line though. Haldex - we'll see, its definitely something on the long list, haha.


Sorry to sound pushy, we just all want you to be the test piggy obviously :laugh:

I would think sway bars would be really beneficial, especially considering the k04 power and all. Looking forward to more updates :thumbup:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Rear stoptech street pads put in :thumbup:

Now looking at Milltek catbacks – trying to decide between resonated and non-resonated.. since I am usually pretty sensitive to sound/loudness with exhausts, I think I may have to go on the side of caution and go resonated, even tho my dp is also resonated..hmmm…. most of the videos of the non-resonated Millteks sound a little on the loud side. 

H&R sways are in at the shop now as well, so looking to possibly do those and the exhaust on the same day. The only setup they seemed to have for the Quattro setup was 24 front, 26 rear. Not sure what the stock rear bar is? thinking of setting the front to firm, rear to soft. 

S2T paddle shifters hopefully shipping around the middle of this month and around that time should have some GREAT professional pics from the last track day earlier this week. 

Also had the fog light surrounds wrapped with vinyl to black those out – looks much better and meaner now.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

I got my car with the intent to keep it reasonably stock, but this K04 business keeps popping back into my head. How much of the low-end around town "punchiness" do you trade off going from stock to K04 with DP? Most of my driving is city or backroads, so I'm torn between just doing water/meth & running my 100oct file all the time on stock turbo/dp... or going all in. While I loved the top end on my V70R, it took a little longer to get going than the A3 and I rarely got to enjoy.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

kharma said:


> I got my car with the intent to keep it reasonably stock, but this K04 business keeps popping back into my head. How much of the low-end around town "punchiness" do you trade off going from stock to K04 with DP? Most of my driving is city or backroads, so I'm torn between just doing water/meth & running my 100oct file all the time on stock turbo/dp... or going all in. While I loved the top end on my V70R, it took a little longer to get going than the A3 and I rarely got to enjoy.


There is definitely more lag than people seem to talk about or acknowledge, and it’s typically just under 2800-3k RPMs and in D Mode, it does kind of suck, but I don't think it has anything to do with the dp, and all do with the turbo itself. 

I believe some of the DSG flashes will help with this, or similar to me, if I want to drive the car hard or when I’m on a road course, I leave it in manual mode and use the paddles, but lag is still there below 3k to some extent, so there is a trade-off there, but worth it in my opinion. However, if you what boost below that/immediately and need / want it for the street more, may want to just go with a stage 2 setup on stock turbo.


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

kharma said:


> I got my car with the intent to keep it reasonably stock, but this K04 business keeps popping back into my head. How much of the low-end around town "punchiness" do you trade off going from stock to K04 with DP? Most of my driving is city or backroads, so I'm torn between just doing water/meth & running my 100oct file all the time on stock turbo/dp... or going all in. While I loved the top end on my V70R, it took a little longer to get going than the A3 and I rarely got to enjoy.


Me too...the K04 is just too tempting (and I will most likely be doing in the future).

I'll be posting some Stage 1 dyno results for 100 octane soon. In addition, I'll also be posting a comparison between 100 octance and W/M Injection. I'm interested to see and compare the results.

Overall though, I believe Stage 2 will be the better option.

Mike


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GunKata said:


> Rear stoptech street pads put in :thumbup:
> 
> Now looking at Milltek catbacks – trying to decide between resonated and non-resonated.. since I am usually pretty sensitive to sound/loudness with exhausts, I think I may have to go on the side of caution and go resonated, even tho my dp is also resonated..hmmm…. most of the videos of the non-resonated Millteks sound a little on the loud side.
> 
> ...


Millteks sound real nice. They are pricey, but if I were going to get a catback theirs would be on the top of my list. I haven't seen many places that carry them, but I believe NA Motorsports does, or at least they used to. http://www.namotorsports.net/detail.cfm/part_cd/MKMTKSSXAU041V

I would be tempted to get the non-resonated catback since you have a resonated downpipe. I have a non-resonated downpipe with the stock resonator and catback and it sounds pretty good at WOT but is fairly quiet the rest of the time. I think having two resonators would be a little too quiet for my tastes, and defeat the purpose of dropping $900 on a catback. :thumbup:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Turn8 said:


> Me too...the K04 is just too tempting (and I will most likely be doing in the future).
> 
> I'll be posting some Stage 1 dyno results for 100 octane soon. In addition, I'll also be posting a comparison between 100 octance and W/M Injection. I'm interested to see and compare the results.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike, definitely interested to see those results and info on the W/M injection. Stage 2 would be great on this car - just like my GTI had, instant response, hard pulls, more power up top - smoother than stage 1, too. 



TBomb said:


> Millteks sound real nice. They are pricey, but if I were going to get a catback theirs would be on the top of my list. I haven't seen many places that carry them, but I believe NA Motorsports does, or at least they used to. http://www.namotorsports.net/detail.cfm/part_cd/MKMTKSSXAU041V
> 
> I would be tempted to get the non-resonated catback since you have a resonated downpipe. I have a non-resonated downpipe with the stock resonator and catback and it sounds pretty good at WOT but is fairly quiet the rest of the time. I think having two resonators would be a little too quiet for my tastes, and defeat the purpose of dropping $900 on a catback. :thumbup:


My shop is getting it for me for $820 OTD, but i hear you on the resonator, but thing is, I'm really picky and even with a resonated and catted dp before and a catback (had full AWE TBE), it was too loud for me. So, I'm hoping this will be just right.


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

GunKata said:


> Hey Mike, definitely interested to see those results and info on the W/M injection. Stage 2 would be great on this car - just like my GTI had, instant response, hard pulls, more power up top - smoother than stage 1, too.


I don't know how much the car is making now but, with the 100 octane the car just pulls. HPA told me not to expect much on the dyno in terms of peak numbers with 100 octane (Though, both APR and GIAC claims show a significant boost in torque with their 100 octane tunes). My butt, however, is telling me a different story.

I do expect 91 octane and W/M will perform slightly better than with the 100 octane but, we'll see.

I'll definitely end-up doing Stage 2 before K04...if that happens.

Mike


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

GunKata said:


> Rear stoptech street pads put in :thumbup:
> 
> 
> H&R sways are in at the shop now as well, so looking to possibly do those and the exhaust on the same day. The only setup they seemed to have for the Quattro setup was 24 front, 26 rear. Not sure what the stock rear bar is? thinking of setting the front to firm, rear to soft.


Definitely get your FSB and RSB installed - I had this done a month ago and it made a huge difference!

I don't know what suspension set up you have but the anti-sway bars will make the car _flat_ 

I have PSS10 c/o installed and so far have settled on setting them at "5" front and rear. My anti- sway bars are the H&Rs as well: both are set to soft. It's a pretty good combination for the road right now: awesome at speed, but still reasonably comfortable at slower speeds on crap roads, railroad tracks, speedbumps, etc... I am concerned that going any stiffer (either damper settings or "stiff" setting of the ASBs) will cause an overall loss of traction on regular roads. The coil overs and ASBs are the best mod that I have done so far: they have completely transformed the car's cornering and high speed ability. The car can literally take the same lines 50% faster than before - easily.

I don't know about setting the front ASB to stiff and the rear ASB to soft - won't that increase understeer in these cars (something that we already have too much of)?

I'm just getting my setup dialled, and have a lot of playing around to do to figure things out. But I wouldn't be surprised if I ended up with something like a damper setting of 4 on the front and 5 in the rear and both ASBs set to soft for daily driving.

Assuming I might try and track the car, I would think that I'd end up with with front dampers around 8 or 9, rears at 9 and perhaps move the rear ASB to stiff in the rear. This is all theoretical from reading I've done: I'm a total noob at this and my suspension and ASBs are pretty new in the car. I am still tinkering and just starting to get a feel of how the damper adjustments translate to road feel (surprisingly noticeable!): these are quick to adjust so easy to play with. 


Also, I'm getting my K04 and new brakes installed next week - yeah!!! I have been having a lot of fun with this car now that it has some mods in it, but I'm definitely excited for next week's upgrades!


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

GunKata said:


> There is definitely more lag than people seem to talk about or acknowledge, and it’s typically just under 2800-3k RPMs and in D Mode, it does kind of suck, but I don't think it has anything to do with the dp, and all do with the turbo itself.
> 
> I believe some of the DSG flashes will help with this, or similar to me, if I want to drive the car hard or when I’m on a road course, I leave it in manual mode and use the paddles, but lag is still there below 3k to some extent, so there is a trade-off there, but worth it in my opinion. However, if you what boost below that/immediately and need / want it for the street more, may want to just go with a stage 2 setup on stock turbo.


I totally disagree. Mine has virtually NO lag in my configuration (see sig). That's the beauty of this turbo kit, you don't trade on tap boost on the low end for high end power. Also, where are you below 3K RPM's on a track? My impression of this kit is it's identical to the K03 in terms of power delivery with the large exception being it doesn't run out of breath. Also, I was Stage II for 1.5 yrs. before the K04 so I do have comparison here.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

biff2bart said:


> I don't know what suspension set up you have but the anti-sway bars will make the car _flat_
> 
> I have PSS10 c/o installed and so far have settled on setting them at "5" front and rear. My anti- sway bars are the H&Rs as well: both are set to soft. I don't know about setting the front ASB to stiff and the rear ASB to soft - won't that increase understeer in these cars (something that we already have too much of)?
> 
> Also, I'm getting my K04 and new brakes installed next week - yeah!!! I have been having a lot of fun with this car now that it has some mods in it, but I'm definitely excited for next week's upgrades!


very cool^. I am on the HPA SHS's, but had considered the PSS10's, just didn't want to spend the extra money at the time. I am very happy with the HPA setup though as they've been great on the street and the track with the settings they come with for dampening, etc. 

Do you have the same size sways then, 24mm front, 26mm rear? I have seen some others running both on soft too. I do not know about causing understeer with the front on firm and the rear on soft, as I'm assuming that the turn-in will increase due to the firm setting possibly? 

What BBK are you doing? and congrats on the K04, it is awesome :thumbup::beer:



davis_449 said:


> I totally disagree. Mine has virtually NO lag in my configuration (see sig). That's the beauty of this turbo kit, you don't trade on tap boost on the low end for high end power. Also, where are you below 3K RPM's on a track? My impression of this kit is it's identical to the K03 in terms of power delivery with the large exception being it doesn't run out of breath. Also, I was Stage II for 1.5 yrs. before the K04 so I do have comparison here.


You have DSG then? I have no lag issues on track at all of course, I'm talking about on the street, car seems much more laggier than stock, and definitely laggier than my stage 2 GTI, so we must have just to agree to disagree, however others I've talked to do agree with my points on this, especially those with DSG. 

The K04 is not "identical" in delivery at all to the K03, imho. Way more powerful overall, slightly slower to spool (because its bigger) and much more power through the mid and higher rpms.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

> You have DSG then? I have no lag issues on track at all of course, I'm talking about on the street, car seems much more laggier than stock, and definitely laggier than my stage 2 GTI, so we must have just to agree to disagree, however others I've talked to do agree with my points on this, especially those with DSG.
> 
> The K04 is not "identical" in delivery at all to the K03, imho. Way more powerful overall, slightly slower to spool (because its bigger) and much more power through the mid and higher rpms.


Yes, I have DSG. I will agree the car, in general, is sluggish as hell in "D" around town. But it was like that with the K03. That's due to the ****ty gear selection of that mode, not the lack of turbo spool. I will agree that a DSG flash would solve most of that. Manual and "S" are a completely different story. Having driven other vehicles with larger turbos (GT30 and above), I can't even compare the "lag" of this turbo to that of a Stage III and beyond setup. That's what I would call turbo lag where literally you have nothing and then you're gone. This has a far more linear power delivery I can feel above 2400 RPM to redline.

Also, you misunderstand me, I said that I feel the initial *power delivery* is identical to that of the K03, not the *power level*. I went further to say that the major, and very important, distinction is that the K04 doesn't run out of breath like the K03 did.


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

GunKata said:


> very cool^. I am on the HPA SHS's, but had considered the PSS10's, just didn't want to spend the extra money at the time. I am very happy with the HPA setup though as they've been great on the street and the track with the settings they come with for dampening, etc.
> 
> Do you have the same size sways then, 24mm front, 26mm rear? I have seen some others running both on soft too. I do not know about causing understeer with the front on firm and the rear on soft, as I'm assuming that the turn-in will increase due to the firm setting possibly?
> 
> ...


To be honest, I'm not 100% sure, but I think the FSB is 24mm and the RSB is 26mm as those are the only sizes I've seen available for A3 quattros from H&R. There seem to be more options for the FWD A3s, but obviously the dynamics are different due to not having drive from the rear wheels.

I think our cars have a tendency towards understeer, especially when compared to RWD cars or even some AWD cars (like BMWs or porsches) that have a rearward bias regarding power delivery.

To get into an oversteer situation, you effectively need to increase traction at the front of the car and reduce it at the rear of the car (relative to each end of the car):
Front dampers / springs softer than rear
Front sway bars softer than rear
Front tire pressure lower than rear
Front tires wider than rear: i.e. RS3 style, and why rear wider offset tire setups in our cars promote a tendency towards understeer.


I'm not saying that i want so much oversteer than I'm routinely swapping which end of the car is pointed forwards  but on the quest for "neutral", a little more oversteer wouldn't hurt these cars...

BBK: nothing too serious: Brembo GT ~330mm one piece rotors with 4 piston callipers up front; upgraded pads and rotors with factory calliper on the rear. But it should be more than enough for any road driving and handle the occasional flogging at a track. My winter wheels are 17s, so my rotor size is limited to ~13" dia.


Now, I currently have APR ecu flash with Carbonio intake: once my K04 (APR as well) is in, I'll throw in my opinion regarding spool up lag.  I'm doing a 3" DP, but keeping the rest of the stock exhaust. Ths should be a _fun_ car!


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

davis_449 said:


> Having driven other vehicles with larger turbos (GT30 and above), I can't even compare the "lag" of this turbo to that of a Stage III and beyond setup. That's what I would call turbo lag where literally you have nothing and then you're gone. This has a far more linear power delivery I can feel above 2400 RPM to redline.
> 
> Also, you misunderstand me, I said that I feel the initial *power delivery* is identical to that of the K03, not the *power level*. I went further to say that the major, and very important, distinction is that the K04 doesn't run out of breath like the K03 did.



ah yes, then I do essentially agree with you as it is not a "big" turbo by any means and its not like its nothing until 4k, and then you blast-off. All good. 




biff2bart said:


> To be honest, I'm not 100% sure, but I think the FSB is 24mm and the RSB is 26mm as those are the only sizes I've seen available for A3 quattros from H&R. There seem to be more options for the FWD A3s, but obviously the dynamics are different due to not having drive from the rear wheels.
> 
> I think our cars have a tendency towards understeer, especially when compared to RWD cars or even some AWD cars (like BMWs or porsches) that have a rearward bias regarding power delivery.
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff! yes, must be the 24F/26R then. Nice on the Brembo kit, should be nice. I did consider it when i was shopping for the Stoptech 2piece rotor setup. 

I had not heard that about the front bar being softer than rear, so thank you, I will definitely look into that more. As for tire pressures, I've typically heard at track days that by lower the pressures in the rear you can get more oversteer/swing the rear around more, so not sure on that.


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

OOOhhhhh KKKKKKKaaaayyyyyyy!!!!

Now have K04 - yeah!


Unfortunately, no real chance to test it yet: traffic sucked 

Downpipe is new APR Golf R model.


Brakes were installed as well: these are awesome and will be getting better obviously as they continue to bed in. 

I will report more over the next few days as I get some real driving time


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

very cool^ you'll love it. 

Milltek arrived at the shop, install of that and sways going on Tuesday. I am now looking at hide the plate / swift motorsports plate options and getting a plate filler, but may have to have it wrapped in gloss black (save money with the matte one and get it wrapped glossy), as the oem gloss black has chrome on it.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

GunKata said:


> very cool^ you'll love it.
> 
> Milltek arrived at the shop, install of that and sways going on Tuesday. I am now looking at hide the plate / swift motorsports plate options and getting a plate filler, but may have to have it wrapped in gloss black (save money with the matte one and get it wrapped glossy), as the oem gloss black has chrome on it.


What DP do you have again? I can't find the answer in this thread, too many posts


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> What DP do you have again? I can't find the answer in this thread, too many posts



believe he has a billy boat (apr). i just installed mine a couple weeks ago.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> What DP do you have again? I can't find the answer in this thread, too many posts





Bull_D said:


> believe he has a billy boat (apr). i just installed mine a couple weeks ago.


correct on Billy Boat. Although, I hear the APR exhausts are all made by Corsa now, but my DP did show up in an inside-out APR box :laugh:

Bull - how do you like it?


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

GunKata said:


> correct on Billy Boat. Although, I hear the APR exhausts are all made by Corsa now, but my DP did show up in an inside-out APR box :laugh:
> 
> Bull - how do you like it?


once i got the correct one, it has been great. i talked to billy directly and he gave me a part number. i sent him a confirmation email with my EXACT car details, my shipping address and the part number
HE gave me (which turned out to be wrong). when we figured it out, i called him and got ripped pretty hard on the phone. not impressed, nor were my installers who are the primary APR guys in my area.
anyway, i got the correct one sent out and am still waiting for the refund of the initial install cost (since they had to take my OEM DP off twice, reinstalling once). anyway, just about quiet as stock, but withe the stage 2+ flash it runs strong.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Bull_D said:


> once i got the correct one, it has been great. i talked to billy directly and he gave me a part number. i sent him a confirmation email with my EXACT car details, my shipping address and the part number
> HE gave me (which turned out to be wrong). when we figured it out, i called him and got ripped pretty hard on the phone. not impressed, nor were my installers who are the primary APR guys in my area.
> anyway, i got the correct one sent out and am still waiting for the refund of the initial install cost (since they had to take my OEM DP off twice, reinstalling once). anyway, just about quiet as stock, but withe the stage 2+ flash it runs strong.


yikes. My experience getting mine ordered was a little slow, but no issues once I got it. They sent the wrong dp - was it for FWD then or? did you go resonated? mine is very quiet with the resonator. It did take time to get it all ordered but I got a lower price by dealing with them direct.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

GunKata said:


> yikes. My experience getting mine ordered was a little slow, but no issues once I got it. They sent the wrong dp - was it for FWD then or? did you go resonated? mine is very quiet with the resonator. It did take time to get it all ordered but I got a lower price by dealing with them direct.


yeah, they sent the FWD version. it happens. but it was BB's response that didn't impress me. he jumped my sh*t, when it was his error. they were pretty quick getting it sent out, and got the replacement out the next day. yep, mine is resonated and very quiet. pretty much like stock. figure i can mess with some cat back if i want the sound. it is nice being quiet, but having the power.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Bull_D said:


> yeah, they sent the FWD version. it happens. but it was BB's response that didn't impress me. he jumped my sh*t, when it was his error. they were pretty quick getting it sent out, and got the replacement out the next day. yep, mine is resonated and very quiet. pretty much like stock. figure i can mess with some cat back if i want the sound. it is nice being quiet, but having the power.


yikes, that does not sound fun, but glad they are taking care of it for you. Yeah, I was shocked how quiet it is, so I am looking forward to getting the resonated Milltek CBE installed to make it a tad louder.


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

Bull_D said:


> yep, mine is resonated and very quiet. pretty much like stock. figure i can mess with some cat back if i want the sound. it is nice being quiet, but having the power.


Yup, I hear you on that! I have the "new APR Golf R" down pipe in my A3 quattro: at idle it's quite quiet, but it is definitely noticeably deeper sounding at idle even if not very loud. 

It's still moderately quiet at partial throttle. However, when gunned, it gets nice and "raspy" (as someone else described): I wouldn't call it deep. With the APR Quattro down pipe, 200 cell cat and the balance of the factory exhaust (no cat, just piping and muffler) it definitely roars, but again, more of a mid-bass kind of roar, than a deep lion roar 

With the Carbonio stage 2 intake and the K04 turbo whine, there is a lot of air moving! It pretty much just sounds like a giant sewing machine on steroids! Ha ha!

Yesterday, I was using launch control in absolutely pissing rain: once I had all four tires chirp for a split second, but otherwise it was just straight get up and go! (my Vredestein Ultrac Sessantas have phenomenal wet weather performance) I'm sure there are not that many cars out there that can pull a (probably) sub 5 second launch when it's pouring rain, especially in the price range of these cars + mods.

Overall, very happy with the setup: I will try and get some video of the power just for people that don't know how much difference the K04 can make on these cars. I think the K04 is a great upgrade for duffers like most of us: lots of usable power in a fairly OEM style package without the shift in bias towards up end power and the big increase in price for true Stage III upgrades.

I actually managed to randomly meet up with some guy driving a current generation S5 around at the same time (late at night). He was feeling pretty confident and kind of gassing it around on the roads. He seemed a bit surprised that this "lowly A3" was keeping up to him everywhere he went. Eventually (after about 15 minutes) we hit the highway: I think he had a point to prove and he gunned it hard thinking he could pull away from me, but about 6 -8 seconds later, he was looking at my tail lights - ha ha! (30 extra HP and 60 extra ft-lbs of tq and 400+ kgs less weight will do that!)

The K04 in an A3 Quattro is just such an awesome package for the cost. Sure, once you do the install and the supporting mods, it definitely gets up there in price, but it's half the cost of a stage III upgrade with 90% of the power (and a more usable low end for around town driving). 


I just started an Andi A3 K04 thread for us to share our settings and experiences with this great upgrade!


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Car goes in tomorrow for the sways and Milltek catback - very excited for both. I am still on the fence a little with the sways settings, and may just go soft on both, or keep the front firm and rear soft, since I really don't want it to impact the ride quality much. 

S2T paddles (see failed famiry purchase thread) being machined and should ship out this Friday: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1CBoUAGY2k Thankfully, from the looks of ebay, I should be able to sell my stockers there for something decent to recoup some of that. Also will have a S3 steering wheel coming in the next week or two, that I will be selling as I've decided not to go through with that endeavor. 

Should hopefully have the professional track pics coming in the mail soon as well, very stoked for the ones where I kept the GT3 at bay, lol.


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

GunKata said:


> Car goes in tomorrow for the sways and Milltek catback - very excited for both. I am still on the fence a little with the sways settings, and may just go soft on both, or keep the front firm and rear soft, since I really don't want it to impact the ride quality much.
> 
> S2T paddles (see failed famiry purchase thread) being machined and should ship out this Friday:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1CBoUAGY2k Thankfully, from the looks of ebay, I should be able to sell my stockers there for something decent to recoup some of that. Also will have a S3 steering wheel coming in the next week or two, that I will be selling as I've decided not to go through with that endeavor.
> ...


Cool!

Regarding sway bars: just get both of them put in. I would keep both of them on soft for the time being and see how they work with your suspension.

I personally think setting the front sway bar to stiff and the rear to soft will be a mistake: it kind of goes against everything recommended to reduce understeer (unless you _want_ to increase understeer). Here is a good guide:

http://www.nyracer.com/overunder.htm

But, regardless of what you do, let us know what settings you decide on!

And, get some video (for sound) of the new exhaust - I would be interested to hear your thoughts on how the sound compares to your current setup of down pipe and factory exhaust (which is what I'm running as well).


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

biff2bart said:


> Cool!
> 
> Regarding sway bars: just get both of them put in. I would keep both of them on soft for the time being and see how they work with your suspension.
> 
> ...


Oh, both are definitely going in, just a matter of at what setting. I can’t open that link here at work, but when I had 26mm front, 24mm rear, and soft on front, firm on rear, I didn’t have any understeer issues, but maybe to be cautious here, I will go soft on both and see how that works for me. Just kinda concerned that the 26mm in the rear may be a bit much, but couldn’t find any other sized bars for the rear, iirc. 

Video of exhaust – yeah, I will probably get one up at some point. 

Now looking to get a plate filler and a hide the plate/hidden plate/swift motorsports plate hider to run on the car to clean up the front end more.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Initial thoughts after installs:

The quality of the milltek appears extremely good from what I can tell, and my shop says the same. The muffler is full stainless steel and the tips look great, etc. No vid for now, and honestly, you'd be barely notice the difference between stock, so saving vid op for the near future after further break-in.

The sound for now is VERY quiet. Basically stock on start up, but a little louder when going and some nice lower tones coming out now. Also, somewhat interesting - I never had DSG farts with this car, and now you can hear them. Not as loud as a GTI with a TBE perhaps, but definitely noticeable as they were not before at all. Currently, it reminds me a little bit of the RS5 I drove, sounds like a factory sport exhaust option - not really loud at all. Nice bass undertone to it, and it should get a little louder over the next few days. 

Overall, very happy with this and we'll see if it gets deeper or louder in the next few days. My shop said that they've had guys get the non-res version and thought it was too loud... so.. similar to my initial thoughts, if its slightly too quiet, I'll take that over being too loud. Regardless, very nice upgrade on sound, appearance, and dare i say the flow feels a little better going. 


Sway bars - awesome. ending up having both set to soft, stiffens up the ride just a tad, but makes the car feel more stable at speed and increases oversteer. Once again, very happy with this update as well.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

GunKata said:


> Initial thoughts after installs:
> 
> The quality of the milltek appears extremely good from what I can tell, and my shop says the same. The muffler is full stainless steel and the tips look great, etc. No vid for now, and honestly, you'd be barely notice the difference between stock, so saving vid op for the near future after further break-in.
> 
> ...



Nice on the sway bars, I want to get a pair eventually. Seems like they'll make a big difference on this car.

From what you are saying that milltek sounds like the perfect catback for me. I really love the dsg blurps and a little more noise while sitting in the interior would be great. I don't know if I want to get an aftermarket DP so the milltek catback may be the way to go to get the sound.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Nice on the sway bars, I want to get a pair eventually. Seems like they'll make a big difference on this car.
> 
> From what you are saying that milltek sounds like the perfect catback for me. I really love the dsg blurps and a little more noise while sitting in the interior would be great. I don't know if I want to get an aftermarket DP so the milltek catback may be the way to go to get the sound.



the sways are really great - stabilizes the car, esp for high speeds, and induces oversteer, good stuff. 

The sound of the CBE on the way home from work was a tad deeper and louder. I will try to do a vid in the next few days, but it wont show too much, haha. I do think this resonated CBE is the way to go for those concerned with not getting too loud/wanting a more subtle / 'mature' sound.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

GunKata said:


> the sways are really great - stabilizes the car, esp for high speeds, and induces oversteer, good stuff.
> 
> The sound of the CBE on the way home from work was a tad deeper and louder. I will try to do a vid in the next few days, but it wont show too much, haha. I do think this resonated CBE is the way to go for those concerned with not getting too loud/wanting a more subtle / 'mature' sound.



Awesome news! I definitely want to hear a video even if you dont think its worth while. maybe one of it at start up and idling and then you ripping thru the gears while someone records. I would like to hear it under a load

So your downpipe is resonated as well as your exhaust, correct? Milltek exhaust but what downpipe?


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

empivw said:


> Awesome news! I definitely want to hear a video even if you dont think its worth while. maybe one of it at start up and idling and then you ripping thru the gears while someone records. I would like to hear it under a load
> 
> So your downpipe is resonated as well as your exhaust, correct? Milltek exhaust but what downpipe?


correct, 2 resonators total, lol... downpipe is Billy Boat, with cat as well. 

for sure on the dp, and i will let you know ASAP on the wheel - just a matter of when it shows up.


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

GunKata said:


> the sways are really great - stabilizes the car, esp for high speeds, and induces oversteer, good stuff.


Good to hear. I know I'll be up for some sways at one point or another.

Mike


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Turn8 said:


> Good to hear. I know I'll be up for some sways at one point or another.
> 
> Mike


For sure. The soft setting is perfect, imho. Stoked for the S2T's soon??


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

GunKata said:


> For sure. The soft setting is perfect, imho. Stoked for the S2T's soon??


Cool - good to know the soft setting is working for you!

I don't see myself having to set them any stiffer for road driving, though I really want to get a day in on the track where I can set the rear to stiff, up the rear dampers a click or two as well, and see how the car performs. 

I am - overall - quite stoked on how my car is performing right now: I'm sure that you're in the same situation as the builds are somewhat similar. 

Now, we just need to get some videos up!


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

GunKata said:


> For sure. The soft setting is perfect, imho. Stoked for the S2T's soon??


Nice!

Yes, I'm definitely looking forward to the S2T paddles. It has been pretty lame using the OEM's for so long...

Mike


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Pro pics came in from last track day, very happy with them:


















































































The GT3 never passed me through about 4 laps. The photographer told me she was impressed, lol.


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

GunKata said:


> Pro pics came in from last track day, very happy with them:


VERY nice pics! They give good illusion of speed as well! 

Now - where's the POV video? 




GunKata said:


> The GT3 never passed me through about 4 laps. The photographer told me she was impressed, lol.


Good driving!
A3 sleeper builds are nice - Ha Ha!


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

All look great! Last shots the money shot. umpkin:

Stoked to hear that gt3 didn't pass yah, nice driving :thumbup:


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

biff2bart said:


> VERY nice pics! They give good illusion of speed as well!
> 
> Now - where's the POV video?
> 
> ...



Yeah I am ready to hear that exhaust sound too. post a video!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

GunKata said:


> little on the loud side.
> 
> H&R sways are in at the shop now as well, so looking to possibly do those and the exhaust on the same day. The only setup they seemed to have for the Quattro setup was 24 front, 26 rear. Not sure what the stock rear bar is? thinking of setting the front to firm, rear to soft.


I put the rear on stiff and front on soft and found it to be a good balance. Fortunately, they are easy to change to whatever you prefer.

You guys are making me wish that the 2.0 Quattro had been on the market when I got my 3.2.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

biff2bart said:


> VERY nice pics! They give good illusion of speed as well!
> 
> Now - where's the POV video?
> 
> ...


no "illusion" of speed  haha..

POV - I took a few, just haven't had the time to edit them and nothing too crazy. 



Fellow Gaucho said:


> All look great! Last shots the money shot. umpkin:
> 
> Stoked to hear that gt3 didn't pass yah, nice driving :thumbup:


:thumbup: yeah, i was shocked he didn't get me, so ill chock that up to driver skill of course, and not the car, haha... 



empivw said:


> Yeah I am ready to hear that exhaust sound too. post a video!


its very quiet! with the resonator, super quiet honestly. Its only a little lower toned/boomy driving in D mode as it downshifts and you can hear the DSG "blats" / "farts" now, which is cool. Its about what I wanted, as I fear any louder and i'd get annoyed with it - I'm VERY picky on exhaust sounds the last few years.. I'm not 21 anymore. For comparison, reminds me of a DSG GTI with a catted dp and stock CBE sound, for the most part. 

video - ill try.. but take my word, if you want lighter, better tips, and just a tad more sound, the resonated milltek is the way to go. Remember, my dp is catted and resonated as well. OMGZSOMANYRESONATORZ



JRutter said:


> I put the rear on stiff and front on soft and found it to be a good balance. Fortunately, they are easy to change to whatever you prefer.
> 
> You guys are making me wish that the 2.0 Quattro had been on the market when I got my 3.2.


I am very happy with both on soft and will probably leave em that way. Car has been turn in and rear seems to come around a bit more as well. I don't want to sacrifice any ride quality by going stiff in the rear.

it has its advantages for the turbo applications, agreed. But sounds like the 3.2 is no slouch with forced induction either, but i dont know much about it.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

GunKata said:


> I am very happy with both on soft and will probably leave em that way. Car has been turn in and rear seems to come around a bit more as well. I don't want to sacrifice any ride quality by going stiff in the rear.
> 
> it has its advantages for the turbo applications, agreed. But sounds like the 3.2 is no slouch with forced induction either, but i dont know much about it.


Soft is still quite a bit firmer than stock. I did the back first and it was too unbalanced. Having both is the way to go. The VR6 is great with FI, just $$$.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

sorry if this is a dumb question, but Is it a rule to have your front windows open or something? Or is it just hot in the car?


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

it's a safety rule - usually at least driver's window, if not both, need to be down.


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

Great Pics!

Looks like fun!

Mike


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

GunKata said:


> it's a safety rule - usually at least driver's window, if not both, need to be down.


Agreed.

Mike


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

How's the dsg at the track, is there any hesitation when downshifting or upshifting? I know when I upshift sometimes there's a slight hesitation. But it only seems like its in 1st to 2nd near redline...I doubt you ever get into 1st on the track. Mostly 3rd, 4th, and sometimes 5th right?

PS. your car is amazing!


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

SoSoA3 said:


> How's the dsg at the track, is there any hesitation when downshifting or upshifting? I know when I upshift sometimes there's a slight hesitation. But it only seems like its in 1st to 2nd near redline...I doubt you ever get into 1st on the track. Mostly 3rd, 4th, and sometimes 5th right?
> 
> PS. your car is amazing!


Thanks!

no real issues with DSG at all and yeah, mostly 3-5. I may do a DSG flash down the line, we'll see.



Turn8 said:


> Great Pics!
> 
> Looks like fun!
> 
> Mike


oh, it is! this and karting is pretty much what i live for these days, lol. And usually once you start tracking, it helps to curb any possible "street racing" issues you may have :laugh:


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

GunKata said:


> Hey Mike, definitely interested to see those results and info on the W/M injection. Stage 2 would be great on this car - just like my GTI had, instant response, hard pulls, more power up top - smoother than stage 1, too.
> 
> 
> 
> My shop is getting it for me for $820 OTD, but i hear you on the resonator, but thing is, I'm really picky and even with a resonated and catted dp before and a catback (had full AWE TBE), it was too loud for me. So, I'm hoping this will be just right.


If you´re really picky you probably made the right decision. I have a an all-out ( turbo-back with sports-cat and the cat-back) Milltek (non-res.) on my S3 and it does sound a bit more than it did with the resonated cat-back on. Not so much louder though but it has an pronounced agrressive/barky tone on higher revs. That´s how i want it. This is why i went on for non-resonated... Anyone in need for a resonated cat-back ?? Although the freight Europe - US may kill a good deal, not to mention the USD exchange rate ...


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

indeed^, I think it was ultimately the best decision to go resonated for me, and I'm definitely satisfied with the DSG "blurps" now and the overall quiet tone of the exhaust. Going into it, I knew I'd rather have slightly too quiet than too loud.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Just got in on the Neuspeed GB for the RSE 12’s, went 18x8 +45 in Gunmetal – these will be the summer wheels, the VMR’s will become the winters. Couldn’t pass up the price, looks, and low weight of them. Perfect.











S2T paddles are finally shipping later this week, so they will go on next saturday.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I apologize if I missed it earlier in the thread, but what type of pads are you running in the front brakes? Do you swap to something else for track days? I'm thinking hard about the Stoptech 328 kit, and I see that they have various street and race pad options.

Oh, and where is this Nuespeed GB?


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

JRutter said:


> I apologize if I missed it earlier in the thread, but what type of pads are you running in the front brakes? Do you swap to something else for track days? I'm thinking hard about the Stoptech 328 kit, and I see that they have various street and race pad options.
> 
> Oh, and where is this Nuespeed GB?


Here's the GB:

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48177

I wont post any potential GB's on here since my failed famiry purchase previously. 

Stoptechs - they are great. I have only run stock pads for now, but do have a set of DTC-60's to try sometime. I am not heavy on the brakes at all, so for me, street pads front and rear do a pretty good job.


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

GunKata said:


> Just got in on the Neuspeed GB for the RSE 12’s, went 18x8 +45 in Gunmetal – these will be the summer wheels, the VMR’s will become the winters. Couldn’t pass up the price, looks, and low weight of them. Perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wheels!

I'm looking forward to getting my S2T Paddles too...

Mike


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Just did the R8 coilpacks and NGK plugs that I got from HS Tuning. Car started up all good, we'll see if any noticeable difference tomorrow (probably not), but wanted to do this as I have already blown one at the track (scary!) so, wanted to stay ahead of the curve with running the K04.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

so gun, i'm surprised. with all the mods, no haldex controller upgrade or dsg flash?.....


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

GunKata said:


> Just did the R8 coilpacks and NGK plugs that I got from HS Tuning. Car started up all good, we'll see if any noticeable difference tomorrow (probably not), but wanted to do this as I have already blown one at the track (scary!) so, wanted to stay ahead of the curve with running the K04.


Has a second party verified their conclusions regarding the coilpacks? I had a set for about a day . . . didn't notice a difference.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Bull_D said:


> so gun, i'm surprised. with all the mods, no haldex controller upgrade or dsg flash?.....


DSG flash - maybe, I don't really think its needed and have heard of issues here and there with those. 

Haldex - perhaps down the line. Neither of these were really top priorities, as the turbo, exhaust, suspension, etc, were at the top of the list. 



crew219 said:


> Has a second party verified their conclusions regarding the coilpacks? I had a set for about a day . . . didn't notice a difference.


no conclusions on feel, but they state that they are more reliable. You only had them in for a day?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

GunKata said:


> no conclusions on feel, but they state that they are more reliable. You only had them in for a day?


Yeah I bought them awhile back bc I wondered how it would look with red coils. Didn't care for the look. The supposed performance benefits might warrant a second purchase. 

I've read about the supposed benefits of the Okada coils. I've also been told by companies that have tested them that there's no difference compared to stock. 

What I found interesting with HStuning's conclusions was that the TSI plastic shaft coils have the weakest spark. The dealer took all my FSI coils and replaced them with the newer TSI coils for the coilpack campaign. Assuming HStuning's conclusions are correct, I should probably at least get a FSI coil if not the R8s.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

crew219 said:


> Yeah I bought them awhile back bc I wondered how it would look with red coils. Didn't care for the look. The supposed performance benefits might warrant a second purchase.
> 
> I've read about the supposed benefits of the Okada coils. I've also been told by companies that have tested them that there's no difference compared to stock.
> 
> What I found interesting with HStuning's conclusions was that the TSI plastic shaft coils have the weakest spark. The dealer took all my FSI coils and replaced them with the newer TSI coils for the coilpack campaign. Assuming HStuning's conclusions are correct, I should probably at least get a FSI coil if not the R8s.


oh, I didn't buy them for the look at all, and usually have my engine cover on anyway. 

GolfMK6 has been down for a few days now, but they did post up some testing where they were basically almost on par with the Okada's that cost like $600-$700 or something crazy like that. 

The new TSI OEM's I thought were metal shaft? not sure on that. The R8 packs are the same as the Touareg's as well, apparently. 

HS sold me on these due to their testing and the fact that they recommend them for K04 kits on the TSI's. So, we'll see how they hold up, but thought for the price of only $16 each (I had to pay something like $22 to grab a shatty '09 OEM version at the nearby dealer when mine on cylinder 4 blew), I couldn't pass up them up.


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

^^^^
Nice!

I'll be interested to learn what you think of R8 coilpacks after you have more time to evaluate them.

Mike


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

GunKata said:


> Here's updated pics of the HPA SHS (KW V1) coils and Stoptech BBK, rears slightly raised on the coils:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Weird. We should be somewhat equal on PWR/TQ numbers with your engine updates. Mine left the dyno with 282 hp/ 291 tq. A stock S3 with Milltek and VWR panel filter.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Turn8 said:


> ^^^^
> Nice!
> 
> I'll be interested to learn what you think of R8 coilpacks after you have more time to evaluate them.
> ...


Well, i can't tell if its the 30 degree weather or what, but the car does seem a tad smoother. Could just be a placebo affect...



Sir Ville said:


> Weird. We should be somewhat equal on PWR/TQ numbers with your engine updates. Mine left the dyno with 282 hp/ 291 tq. A stock S3 with Milltek and VWR panel filter.


You have to remember a few things about dyno numbers in general, and the differences with you having an actual S3. 

Different dynos – what kind of dyno did you run on?

Different engines – pretty sure your engine is an FSI variant and/or a 5 cylinder, no? I have a TST 2.0T 200hp stock. 

Mustang Dyno factor – she is truly a heartbreaker.. a stock RS4 only put down 301whp/270wtq for comparison.


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah,i know that. Unless done on the same dyno,the same day, dyno numbers are just numbers. The S3 engine is an 2.0 TFSI, 4 cyl. (the fiver only exists in RS3/TTRS) but to my knowledge the platform is the same basic 2.0 TFSI 200 hp with bigger K04 turbo, larger IC , and re-inforced stuff (conrods,pistons etc) inside the mill + of course different ECU program. So i thought your 200 hp version with the bigger blower etc. would be somewhat equal.
I´ll get my car mapped in few weeks time and probably mount VWR sway bars on it and maybe (still not convinced over the long time reliability on that one) install the Haldex controller i´ve had laying in my garage for a while. It will be dynoed on the same dyno i did it last time so it´ll be nice to see the difference that custom mapping makes.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Sir Ville said:


> Yeah,i know that. Unless done on the same dyno,the same day, dyno numbers are just numbers. The S3 engine is an 2.0 TFSI, 4 cyl. (the fiver only exists in RS3/TTRS) but to my knowledge the platform is the same basic 2.0 TFSI 200 hp with bigger K04 turbo, larger IC , and re-inforced stuff (conrods,pistons etc) inside the mill + of course different ECU program. So i thought your 200 hp version with the bigger blower etc. would be somewhat equal.
> I´ll get my car mapped in few weeks time and probably mount VWR sway bars on it and maybe (still not convinced over the long time reliability on that one) install the Haldex controller i´ve had laying in my garage for a while. It will be dynoed on the same dyno i did it last time so it´ll be nice to see the difference that custom mapping makes.


cool. do you know what kind of dyno it was?

the weather can be "corrected" on them, but def the type of dyno can give a big variance in numbers.


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

I think it was Rototest dyno. Need to check that out to be sure though..


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

S2T paddles installed today:










They are incredible. Very OEM+ feeling, and just about the same size and feel as Evo MR paddles. I did think they would be a tad smaller, but it is nice to be in Manual mode and take a turn from a stop, and be able to shift with the paddles instead of using the stick for 1-2, and then the paddles for the remaining shifts once you straighten the car out. Great product for sure. Review coming..


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Look friggin schweeett:thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry for double post but are those the polished ones like turn 8?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Yep, same ones :thumbup:


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Paddles do look nice and big. Was looking at a pair a while back but couldn't convince myself on their true usefulness. I'm now just in the habit of performing a 1-2 upshift with my left hand when turning. I have done a few mis-shifts in the heat of the moment when crossed up, so that's where these paddles could be nice.


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

GunKata said:


> S2T paddles installed today:
> 
> They are incredible. Very OEM+ feeling, and just about the same size and feel as Evo MR paddles. I did think they would be a tad smaller, but it is nice to be in Manual mode and take a turn from a stop, and be able to shift with the paddles instead of using the stick for 1-2, and then the paddles for the remaining shifts once you straighten the car out. Great product for sure. Review coming..


Congrats! :thumbup:

I hope to have my review finished tonight/tomorrow!

Mike


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

Darby76x said:


> Paddles do look nice and big. Was looking at a pair a while back but couldn't convince myself on their true usefulness. I'm now just in the habit of performing a 1-2 upshift with my left hand when turning. I have done a few mis-shifts in the heat of the moment when crossed up, so that's where these paddles could be nice.


Worth it. Definitely worth it.
Its one of those things you don't think you need until you have them. Then, you can't give them up.

Mike


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

GunKata said:


> Yep, same ones :thumbup:


I forgot to ask...
Springs or no springs?

Mike


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Turn8 said:


> I forgot to ask...
> Springs or no springs?
> 
> Mike


The shop left the springs :thumbup:


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

GunKata said:


> The shop left the springs :thumbup:


Cool. I was just curious...
Now, I'm wondering what they would feel like if I left mine in. :laugh:

Mike


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Turn8 said:


> Cool. I was just curious...
> Now, I'm wondering what they would feel like if I left mine in. :laugh:
> 
> Mike



haha, ahhhh, the "joys" of modding


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sup Gunkata! Did you install your Euro outer lights yet? Have you gotten any responses to your coding requests? I don't have a vag com so I was planning on installing the outer lights when I can get my hand on one.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

SoSoA3 said:


> Sup Gunkata! Did you install your Euro outer lights yet? Have you gotten any responses to your coding requests? I don't have a vag com so I was planning on installing the outer lights when I can get my hand on one.



yo! installed and coded, it is pretty simple for the newer cars apparently.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

x


GunKata said:


> yo! installed and coded, it is pretty simple for the newer cars apparently.


Do you know what you coded exactly?


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

SoSoA3 said:


> x
> 
> Do you know what you coded exactly?


I believe it was just byte 18 change 62 to 2B ROW setting. Its in the other thread as well.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

I would like to turn the PTT button on the steering wheel into a mute button for the radio. Is this the correct coding for 09+? 

16--Steering Wheel 
Long Coding 
Byte 1 
Bit 3 
UNCHECK the box "MFSW...PTT button installed" 

I searched, but as usual, the function/results are pretty non-epic.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GunKata said:


> I would like to turn the PTT button on the steering wheel into a mute button for the radio. Is this the correct coding for 09+?
> 
> 16--Steering Wheel
> Long Coding
> ...


 Hmm...I would love to be able to do that as well. You want to try it and report back? I have never heard of this being possible before...but I have also never really looked into it. I might be able to give it a shot tomorrow evening if you can't get around to it before then :thumbup:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't own a VAGCOM cable, but have a friend that does, so we'll see if I can get over to him in the near future, but let me know if you do try it please :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GunKata said:


> I don't own a VAGCOM cable, but have a friend that does, so we'll see if I can get over to him in the near future, but let me know if you do try it please :beer:


 Ah, ok. Yeah I'll give it a shot tonight and report back :thumbup:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok man, so here's the deal. I am not sure where you got your information from, but for me when I go into the "16-Steering Wheel" module there is not a long coding helper available, only a "coding" option which opens a configuration screen similar to when you are setting up the RNS-E. My original coding was "001*4*142" where the bolded digit is the one that I think controls the configuration of the buttons on the wheel. There are a couple of choices...2-MFSW, 3-MFSW with telephone, 4-MFSW with telephone and voice recognition. I changed mine from 4 to 3 annnnnddd...nothing changed  I turned the car off and back on...still nothing. Maybe I need to reset my RNS-E in order for it to work correctly...I am not sure. 

Oh yeah and my car is an 07 if it matters.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

ah ok - sorry man! i will keep looking. it just sucks, cos im pretty sure i've seen this out there before. i will also check the GTI forums as it may be the same thing. 

** all I could find was this: 

Steering Wheel Push-To-Talk Button as Mute 

Description: Converts the push to talk button your steering wheel into a mute button. 

*Uncheck bit 3 of byte 1 under Steering Wheel Long Coding Helper* < so, same thing it looks like, maybe this only applies to 09+? I still have to try it.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GunKata said:


> ah ok - sorry man! i will keep looking. it just sucks, cos im pretty sure i've seen this out there before. i will also check the GTI forums as it may be the same thing.
> 
> ** all I could find was this:
> 
> ...


 Where did you find that info though? Is it specifically for the A3 or is it for another car?


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

I think the first time I found it was on here, the last time was GolfMK6. Remember, A3 and GTI are almost identical in many ways for the builds, so many of the same codes work on either, and I’ve already found that out by using some of them, especially the xenon adjust (after suspension install).


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GunKata said:


> I think the first time I found it was on here, the last time was GolfMK6. Remember, A3 and GTI are almost identical in many ways for the builds, so many of the same codes work on either, and I’ve already found that out by using some of them, especially the xenon adjust (after suspension install).


 LOL bro I know the A3 and GTI are very similar and in fact interchangeable in many ways, but in several key ways they are not even close. Namely, in this instance, steering wheel and stereos. Anyway, if you have better luck than I do let me know how you did it. I did not see any long coding helper for the steering wheel like you would see with the Central Electronics module.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

TBomb said:


> LOL bro I know the A3 and GTI are very similar and in fact interchangeable in many ways, but in several key ways they are not even close. Namely, in this instance, steering wheel and stereos. Anyway, if you have better luck than I do let me know how you did it. I did not see any long coding helper for the steering wheel like you would see with the Central Electronics module.


 True, but just thought that disabling PTT would probably be pretty similar for either model.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

to put on, or not put on? It's just the S badge. Car is an S-Line and has similar badging in/on it already... too much? lol....


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

GunKata said:


> to put on, or not put on? It's just the S badge. Car is an S-Line and has similar badging in/on it already... too much? lol....


 Your car is faster than a stock RS3 now - do you really want to put an "S" badge on it? 

Personally, I'm a fan of stealth: better that people are a little bit surprised


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

haha, thanks, but pretty sure my car is not faster than a RS3, lol. 

I am now looking at putting the Forger true FMIC / intercooler on the car and pairing it with the S3 IC I have currently. Thoughts?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GunKata said:


> haha, thanks, but pretty sure my car is not faster than a RS3, lol.
> 
> I am now looking at putting the Forger true FMIC / intercooler on the car and pairing it with the S3 IC I have currently. Thoughts?


 I have heard that the front-mount "Twintercooler" paired with the S3 IC is a pretty great combo. It is kind of pricey, so whether or not it's worth the cost is obviously up to you. I have the S3 IC on my car but I am running the stock K03 with a Stage 2+ tune and it is great for my needs. With the K04 and APR tune putting out more power than the S3 IC was designed for, adding the Forge kit will probably make a noticeable improvement in consistent performance on warmer days.


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

GunKata said:


> haha, thanks, but pretty sure my car is not faster than a RS3, lol.


 A3 2.0T Quattro w/ K04 (and supporting mods) 
Curb weight: ~3350 lbs 
HP: ~350-370 HP 
Tq: ~365 - 385 ft-lbs 

Stock RS3 2.5T Quattro 
Curb weight: 3470 lbs 
HP: 340 HP 
Tq: 332 ft-lbs 

Now, of course an ECU flash to tune the 2.5T will change things drastically, but until that happens, looks like the 2.0T K04 w/ tune will give the stock RS3 a run for its money just by the numbers...


----------



## smelly. (Nov 10, 2003)

GunKata said:


> so many of the same codes work on either, and I’ve already found that out by using some of them, especially the xenon adjust (after suspension install).


 I am ready to pull the trigger on getting the SHS coils that you have. What's holding me back in the Xenon adjustment after lowering. I have a 2012 A3 as well. What did you have to do with the vag-com to adjust?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

smelly. said:


> I am ready to pull the trigger on getting the SHS coils that you have. What's holding me back in the Xenon adjustment after lowering. I have a 2012 A3 as well. What did you have to do with the vag-com to adjust?


 When you say xenon adjustment do you mean the highest point of the lights will be low due to the coils?


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

TBomb said:


> I have heard that the front-mount "Twintercooler" paired with the S3 IC is a pretty great combo. It is kind of pricey, so whether or not it's worth the cost is obviously up to you. I have the S3 IC on my car but I am running the stock K03 with a Stage 2+ tune and it is great for my needs. With the K04 and APR tune putting out more power than the S3 IC was designed for, adding the Forge kit will probably make a noticeable improvement in consistent performance on warmer days.


 Yeah, that's why I'm considering it for the hotter days and for a "true" FMIC solution. 



biff2bart said:


> A3 2.0T Quattro w/ K04 (and supporting mods)
> Curb weight: ~3350 lbs
> HP: ~350-370 HP
> Tq: ~365 - 385 ft-lbs
> ...


 
Indeed, but seeing how I dyno'd, not sure it really met APR's BHP #'s, lol... 




smelly. said:


> I am ready to pull the trigger on getting the SHS coils that you have. What's holding me back in the Xenon adjustment after lowering. I have a 2012 A3 as well. What did you have to do with the vag-com to adjust?


 They are GREAT. I am very happy with mine. The xenon adjust - I will have to find for you, but its not hard at all via Vagcom. Do a quick search on this forum and you'll find the thread, most likely with my posts being the last ones on it, as it started with the prefacelift guys, and ended with more 09+ guys , as it was different.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> When you say xenon adjustment do you mean the highest point of the lights will be low due to the coils?


 I would assume that's what he means, yes. The lights in general will be lower / aim lower / at the ground, essentially.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

GunKata said:


> I would assume that's what he means, yes. The lights in general will be lower / aim lower / at the ground, essentially.


 Yeah, I was just making sure. I think at oem ride height the lights are still too low haha.


----------



## smelly. (Nov 10, 2003)

GunKata said:


> I would assume that's what he means, yes. The lights in general will be lower / aim lower / at the ground, essentially.


 I found your post in regards to this. So this will level the lights, correct? 

I copied and pasted your post... 

Using VCDS(vag-com) 
Make sure you're on a level surface. 
Click Select Controller 
Go to 55 - Xenon Range 
Go to Basic Settings - 04 
Then in the drop down list, select the adaptation/adjustment option (its the only one in the drop down). 
Then click the ON/OFF/NEXT button. 

The headlights should automatically raise to level position. Close controller and you're done. If you get a xenon error msg, simply clear it with VAGCOM.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

smelly. said:


> I am ready to pull the trigger on getting the SHS coils that you have. What's holding me back in the Xenon adjustment after lowering. I have a 2012 A3 as well. What did you have to do with the vag-com to adjust?


 I did not do Gunkata's vag-com adjustment (unless the shop I used, did it, and did not tell me). 

It is my understanding, that my shop: 1. disconnected the battery. 2. disconnected the auto-level arm. 3. installed the coils. 4. reconnected the auto-level arm. 5. reconnected the battery. 

My drop was about 2 inches and I feel my xenon lights are at the right height. If anything they may be aimed a little high. When I come to a stop behind a car at a light, the top edge of the light beam, goes half way up the car in front of me's trunk. 

To tell you the truth, I never noticed xenon light pattern before the install


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

smelly. said:


> I found your post in regards to this. So this will level the lights, correct?
> 
> I copied and pasted your post...
> 
> ...


 yes, I believe that was what we did. 



azoceanblue said:


> I did not do Gunkata's vag-com adjustment (unless the shop I used, did it, and did not tell me).
> 
> It is my understanding, that my shop: 1. disconnected the battery. 2. disconnected the auto-level arm. 3. installed the coils. 4. reconnected the auto-level arm. 5. reconnected the battery.
> 
> ...


 I think the auto-level arm is another way to do it as well.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Didn't see anything in here, but noticed the FS thread for your Modshack intake? Were there issues with your setup? I've been considering one, and eventually a K04... curious curious to hear how they play together.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

kharma said:


> Didn't see anything in here, but noticed the FS thread for your Modshack intake? Were there issues with your setup? I've been considering one, and eventually a K04... curious curious to hear how they play together.


It's a great intake, and Steve's a great guy. Mine had a very minor issue with the outer ring/trim piece that I believe was from it getting really hot on a track day. Steve offered to repair it for free, or buy it back - I'm not even the original owner, so that just shows you the kind of service he provides. I ended up selling it as is and went with just the stage 1 carbonio, which I've used in the past on the GTI. I will never run a stage 2 pipe again - oil / pvc leakage issues, and I've seen damage actually caused by it as well. The fitment is not very good on that, but I do like the stage 1 setup a lot.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Been hearing good things about the Forge Twintercooler combined with the S3 stock location IC.. definitely considering it.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

For the S3 comparison made a page or two back, thought I'd update with the following: I dyno'd on a Mustang Dyno on a very hot day in August, 2012 - ran 252whp, 267wtq. For reference, a stock 2013 S4 put down 264hp / 270tq on it today, and a 2008 RS4 did 290whp/300wtq. So, based on those two for comparison, I am pretty happy with my numbers.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Was able to snag a killer deal on a Godspeed IC, and then went in today, pics of the difference between the S3 IC are below. In person, the GS def looks pretty huge. 




























Only briefly got to drive it, then again, I haven't really driven my car in about a week, so hard to say, but did feel pretty smooth, albeit in 31 degree weather, lol... 

In other news, I'm somewhat holding off on doing the rear SS lines, as part of me is more and more intrigued in doing the complete R rear brake setup.


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

How was the fit with the GS?


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

^^^
This. And, I look forward to more driving impressions.

Mike


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

My shop did the install, and I did not hear of any issues, but will ask when I pick up the S3 IC next week as that is sold locally already. 

As for driving - probably wont be able to really tell a big difference till its about 90 degrees again, lol.. so.. it will be a while :laugh:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Got to drive the car more today, and not sure if im over analyzing or what, but seems like there is possibly some additional lag below 3k rpms now... will have to drive it some more to really see.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Ordered the red stitched DSG shift boot today:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

I like the red. How's the intercooler feeling now that you've had about a month with it?


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> I like the red. How's the intercooler feeling now that you've had about a month with it?


Thanks, I thought that would be best to go with , as it kinda relates to the red lighting in the car. IC has been great, especially for the money/cost, lol... but true test will be in the summer and with high temps, etc, however I expect it to be a good improvement on the track, since airflow is coming in automatically anyway.


----------



## thebeej21 (Jul 22, 2011)

GunKata said:


> Ordered the red stitched DSG shift boot today:


I was looking at that same one. Please post pics when you get it installed. Maybe even a couple during the install :thumbup:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Ordered the blind spot aspherical mirrors from OEM plus as well. And will be filing tax return in the next few days finally, now that all my bazillion documents arrived. Depending on the outcome / size of my return, will most likely grab the R 310mm rear brake setup, and possibly - maybe, a Haldex Race Mode controller. The mirrors and the shift boot probably wont ship till around the end of the month it sounds like.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

crappy BB pic taken today...


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Looking at that picture does the amber light up when the led are on? On My euro lights,the sides where the amber goes on US don't light up. Of course on euro they are clear.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

empivw said:


> Looking at that picture does the amber light up when the led are on? On My euro lights,the sides where the amber goes on US don't light up. Of course on euro they are clear.


Hey dude. The amber is only on with the parking light function and the DRL LED's go dimmer. With normal DRL LED function, they are not on. You have the euro S3' headlight$$$? damn son!


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

GunKata said:


> Hey dude. The amber is only on with the parking light function and the DRL LED's go dimmer. With normal DRL LED function, they are not on. You have the euro S3' headlight$$$? damn son!


Cool thanks for info. My car came with halogen lights so I didn't know the corners came on with US spec LED lights

Yes I have euro s3 lights and they so not come on at all.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

wow, looks great:thumbup:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay but...those look way better than US spec :banghead:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

red stitched DSG shift boot and aspherical mirrors shipped yesterday. Ordered Haldex Race (only) module/controller today - very excited to see how that goes, esp coming from a few Subarus and an Evo.


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

^^^^
Keep us updated. I'll be interest in your review of the Haldex.

Mike


----------



## Lucidity-GTI (Feb 20, 2007)

The Haldex helps correct some understeer, in addition it seems to quicken the transfer of torque from the front to the rear. Take offs seem a bit smoother and turn in seems slightly better. It's definitely wasn't a night and day thing, but it definitely helps. If I had to do it again, I would do what you did and just go with the Race only. I have the switchable unit with the wireless controller, and pretty much leave it in race mode all the time. Haven't really noticed a difference in MPG with the Eco mode.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Turn8 said:


> ^^^^
> Keep us updated. I'll be interest in your review of the Haldex.
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike, for sure - I'm kinda hoping for pretty much what is said below :thumbup:



Lucidity-GTI said:


> The Haldex helps correct some understeer, in addition it seems to quicken the transfer of torque from the front to the rear. Take offs seem a bit smoother and turn in seems slightly better. It's definitely wasn't a night and day thing, but it definitely helps. If I had to do it again, I would do what you did and just go with the Race only. I have the switchable unit with the wireless controller, and pretty much leave it in race mode all the time. Haven't really noticed a difference in MPG with the Eco mode.


Really appreciate your feedback here, thank you :beer:


----------



## Lucidity-GTI (Feb 20, 2007)

GunKata said:


> Really appreciate your feedback here, thank you :beer:


No problem, our cars are extremely similar, but I don't have sways yet. 

Have you noticed any differences with vag-com settings? I just got my control module and I have been trying to get a few things done, but from the guides I've been looking at the codes are all different. One source for the windows via keyfob said use controller 46, apparently my car doesn't have one cause it won't connect.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Lucidity-GTI said:


> No problem, our cars are extremely similar, but I don't have sways yet.
> 
> Have you noticed any differences with vag-com settings? I just got my control module and I have been trying to get a few things done, but from the guides I've been looking at the codes are all different. One source for the windows via keyfob said use controller 46, apparently my car doesn't have one cause it won't connect.


I have not installed the Haldex controller yet, need to find the time, lol... #3kidswifeworketc

That is strange on the vagcom tho, esp for the windows, as that was no problem in mine. 



I recently installed the OEM Plus blindspot mirrors, which are very nice for the price and of course, for being OEM, compared to other company's options. I got the red stitched shift boot, but will probably have my shop install that one. Also have the Neuspeed K04 TOP coming soon as well.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lucidity-GTI said:


> The Haldex helps correct some understeer, in addition it seems to quicken the transfer of torque from the front to the rear. Take offs seem a bit smoother and turn in seems slightly better. It's definitely wasn't a night and day thing, but it definitely helps. If I had to do it again, I would do what you did and just go with the Race only. I have the switchable unit with the wireless controller, and pretty much leave it in race mode all the time. Haven't really noticed a difference in MPG with the Eco mode.


Is this comparison vs. stock review your POV from "race mode" with the modifed Haldex unit you purchased vs. stock? I would really like to know.


----------



## easthk (Oct 10, 2004)

After almost a year on the Ko4, how's it held up overall? Any issues creep up?


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

easthk said:


> After almost a year on the Ko4, how's it held up overall? Any issues creep up?


 nothing other than a blown oem coilpack, which is nothing/expected and can happen on stock to stage 2 cars. All were replaced with the R8 packs.


----------



## easthk (Oct 10, 2004)

thanks- good to know. I've been in the process of turbo install this past week and came across this recent software review which made me a little nervous 

http://http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58546 

awaiting my ecu back from APR with latest Ko4 software.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

easthk said:


> thanks- good to know. I've been in the process of turbo install this past week and came across this recent software review which made me a little nervous
> 
> http://http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58546
> 
> awaiting my ecu back from APR with latest Ko4 software.


 I can't get the link to load , but did hear about a revision, as this would be the 2nd one for the K04TSI program, iirc. What are you specifically concerned about?


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

This is the first time I'm hearing about an another revision to the K04 file. I already have V2.0, and I'm curious to know if there is another one.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

DjSherif said:


> This is the first time I'm hearing about an another revision to the K04 file. I already have V2.0, and I'm curious to know if there is another one.


 correct, I believe its going to be a v3.0, but haven't been following/paying too much attention to it honestly. 


Pic from a local VAG meet tonight:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Had the BFI Stage 1 torque arm insert installed today, definitely a worthwhile mod, esp considering the price. I can barely notice any vibrations without the AC on, and only very very small ones with it on. I'd imagine if I had a loud exhaust, I wouldn't notice it at all. Haven't really reversed with it yet though.

First impressions so far - if you have DSG, its a really nice piece to add to your car. I've driven the true S-Tronic 7speed, and this now makes my car feel somewhat similar to that - much smoother shift changes both going up and down. So far so good.


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

^^^^^
Thanks for the update.

The car is still looking awesome! :beer:

Mike


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

GunKata said:


> I've driven the true S-Tronic 7speed, and this now makes my car feel somewhat similar to that - much smoother shift changes both going up and down. So far so good.


A little OT here, but: Do you know if the 7 speed DSG is fundamentally different than the 6 speed in terms of core technology? Or if there are differences between transverse and longitudinal applications?


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Turn8 said:


> ^^^^^
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> The car is still looking awesome! :beer:
> ...


Thanks, Mike! :thumbup:



JRutter said:


> A little OT here, but: Do you know if the 7 speed DSG is fundamentally different than the 6 speed in terms of core technology? Or if there are differences between transverse and longitudinal applications?


I have no clue mechanically, all I know is similar to the DCT in the BMW's, its much better than the older technology and the 7spd S-tronic in the RS5 I drove was very impressive.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

JRutter said:


> A little OT here, but: Do you know if the 7 speed DSG is fundamentally different than the 6 speed in terms of core technology? Or if there are differences between transverse and longitudinal applications?


I know the 7 speed uses dry clutches whereas our DSG uses wet clutches. I'm not really sure of the differences outside of that...but I am sure there are several. The 7 speed is a much stronger transmission capable of handling higher torque loads (hence its use in several of the new S/RS cars).


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

This was entertaining / cool to me, lol :


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Not sure how I missed this before but the car looks good. Got any other mods on the way or are you done for now?


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

npace said:


> Not sure how I missed this before but the car looks good. Got any other mods on the way or are you done for now?


Thanks. Just checked your build thread, very nice sleeper you got there! saw you had squeaks, I do as well, I chalk it up as having a modified suspension in a VAG vehicle, lol. 

For now, I am done, yes.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks. The squeak is driving me crazy. Off the top of my head, I would think it could be the downpipe rubbing against the driveshaft (worst case), an axle, the steering rack, subframe mount(s), wheel bearings, ball joints, tie rod ends, front sway bar bushings, control arm bushings, or exhaust hangers. I know for sure that the sound is behind the engine and below the strut mounts / bearings, as I was able to isolate it better today. It's definitely under the car. It's a long list, probably not exhaustive, but should only take a few minutes to check on each one.
It could also maybe be the heat shield between the turbo and the MAF housing, although that seems less likely. I'm taking it over to the lift on Saturday and going through all of this stuff, piece by piece. The good thing is that I was able to replicate the sound by rocking the vehicle, so I can check, tighten, and / or lube a part, then rock and check for sound and continue, and I will know exactly what's going on with it.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

lovely, one of those epic pics is a wallpaper on my rig.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> lovely, one of those epic pics is a wallpaper on my rig.


:heart::thumbup:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Hate to say it, but looking to sell this  


Picked up a 350z Track coupe for a more dedicated track/autox vehicle, so this will have to go. It now has 45k miles, Price would be $23K obo. If anyone is interested, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

GunKata said:


> Hate to say it, but looking to sell this
> 
> 
> Picked up a 350z Track coupe for a more dedicated track/autox vehicle, so this will have to go. It now has 45k miles, Price would be $23K obo. If anyone is interested, please PM me. Thanks.


Can't believe it's been almost 2 years since the last post on this thread. It was a good one to follow. You plan on using something else as a daily?


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Can't believe it's been almost 2 years since the last post on this thread. It was a good one to follow. You plan on using something else as a daily?


Thanks. Yes, something lame... Lol. I take the train now to work.


----------

